# Naruto Chapter 588 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (May 23, 2012)

Discuss away!



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





			
				FitzChivalry said:
			
		

> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Sniffers (May 23, 2012)

We'll see Madara before Edo Tensei gets stopped. He'll be revived properly by Tobi using the Rinnegan though.


----------



## bearzerger (May 23, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> We'll see Madara before Edo Tensei gets stopped. He'll be revived properly by Tobi using the Rinnegan though.



Nah, Zetsu will revive him with the unaccounted Rinnegan. Tobi is too busy getting defeated by Naruto.
Still I agree we'll see Madara. Before Edo Tensei can end Madara has to be shown as the clear victor of the fight with the kages. This chapter will be the beginning of the end for Oonoki. He'll be the sacrificial lamb.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 23, 2012)

...Hoshi activates.

Fuck Kishi, just do it already, I'm tired of not seeing Zetsu being his final villain awesome self


----------



## Kuromaku (May 23, 2012)

We finally get some resolution to the fight and get at least one panel depicting the Kage fight.

I doubt that we'll get back to Naruto just yet considering that his fight is the climax of the war's most important players.


----------



## vered (May 23, 2012)

i think kabuto will make a short comeback,perhaps even summoning Madara,but something will go wrong with itachis plan.


----------



## Talis (May 23, 2012)

Finally the time has come!!!
Madara will go to the brochiha's.
Muu will run into the cave to summon him.


----------



## gershwin (May 23, 2012)

The chapter will be about Kabuto resolving his issues. 

Also Madara.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 23, 2012)

*Chapter 588 Prediction:*  The Doublecross

Itachi begins to perform the jutsu cancellation, but Madara was one step ahead and somehow took control of Edo Tensei from Kabuto.   Itachi is in shock and knows that things have become dire, there is only one choice - to attack Madara directly.


----------



## titantron91 (May 23, 2012)

Itachi invades Kabuto's subconscious
Itachi discovers and explains to Sauce all the secrets of Edo Tensei
Kabuto, under Itachi's hypnosis starts to form handseals.

Madara totally owns the Kages
A and Onoki are bleeding to death
Mei and Gaara are still fighting
Tsunade heals A and Onoki but is starting to lose hope
The original Madara sneaked in front of Tsunade
Madara is about to cast a jutsu from his right EMS to attack Tsunade but Madara is unsummoned by Kabuto, under Itachi's command.

Naruto in his normal appearance, with Gai and Kakashi, stands exhausted. Naruto is bleeding from the mouth.
Tobi is holding Killer Bee (who's unconscious, without the shades, and has lost an arm) on his shoulder. Seems like Gedo Mazo caught a huge portion of Naruto's BM mode chakra.
A Zetsu clone reports to Tobi that Itachi and Sasuke has stopped Edo Tensei.
Tobi says that he knew this would happen that's why he removed the talismans from the Edo jinchuuriki.
Tobi and co. teleports away.

Dan and the other Edos weren't fading away... but Kabuto lost control over all of them. This is because of the seal put on them. The seals overrode the summoning contract of ET. News spread across the battlefields. Dan is happy that he still has time to talk to Tsunade but the moment the seals are released, the ET's will all fade away and move on to the afterlife again.

All will be left are Itachi (command contract overrode by KotoAmatsukami) and the Edo Jinchuriki (under the control of Tobi)

In the cave, Kabuto's comatosed body is crying. Inside Izanami, Kabuto's crying too as he doesn't know how to escape Izanami.
Itachi reveals anyway to Kabuto the key to escaping Izanami.
Sasuke gets mad but Itachi insists that Sauce should trust him.
Kabuto escapes, with Sage Mode gone, and apologizes for everything. Itachi says that there's no need for it at all because Itachi has placed a sealing jutsu on his arms that prevents him from manifesting chakra at all.
From behind Kabuto blitzes a blade, slashing Kabuto's head off. A warp sucks away Kabuto's carcass. It's Tobi...


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2012)

edo is released we see the edos and itachi seals kabuto with his sword before he vanishes.


----------



## Shattering (May 23, 2012)

What happens if Kabuto summons Madara inside the loop? is that even possible? would madara be able to break Izanami's loop?

I predict Madara 100% sure, in Brothers battlefield or Kages battlefield, if he has to stop Itachi this is the moment, and if he will dissapear thx to Itachi this is the moment to show his power.


----------



## Selva (May 23, 2012)

I'd rather see Sakura crying her eyes out and sniffing than seeing more of this borefest fight  I hope Kishi changes the scenery. Please ;___;


----------



## Jeαnne (May 23, 2012)

fanfiction tiem!


388: Harvest moon

chapter opens with all kages on the ground defeated, tsunade trying to stand up looking wounded and confused, we cant say if the madara bunshins are still around or not.

next painel, we see the full moon, and madara's silloutte, his hair moved by the wind, and his rinnegan gleaming in the dark

we cut back to itachi, sasuke and kabuto. 

Itachi: ...i hope that its not too late...

Sasuke looks at the entrance of the cave: its pretty dark now...and i cant listen to thunder storm anymore...

Itachi: we took some time here, its night already...time to finish this.

We see kabuto running inside the izanami, he suddenly hears a voice:

"its past 9 already, you should -"

kabuto stops and looks back surprised, but he sees nothing. Itachi is not there anymore too.

"kabuto..."

we suddenly see mother, kabuto looks surprised. She walks to him and gets pretty close, and pats his head, in a similar gesture to what itachi did.

Kabuto just stares at her sad and crying.

"its past 9 already dear, you should..."

Kabuto: go to bed...?

Mother smiles.

"No dear....you should wake up."

Kabuto suddenly falls on the ground in the real world, surprised. Itachi and Sasuke look at him, Sasuke is surprised, Itachi smiling.

Kabuto: What was that...

Itachi: you finally found yourself again...

Kabuto: ...

Itachi: now...lets end this, kabuto...finish the edo tensei...

Itachi has his eyes in kabuto's eyes, the MS left activated.

Kabuto: yes...i will stop...the edo tensei...

Sasuke suddenly looks at the entrance of the cavern, feeling like someone is around

Sasuke: Itachi!

Itachi: hold on, Sasuke...

Kabuto rises his hands, about to finish the jutsu, while Itachi is looking at him.

Itachi: !!!

we see a three parts spread of madara cutting kabuto's head out, and Sasuke and Itachi staring in disbelief.

Madara: how dare you use this dirty senju jutsu to revive me...

Madara rises his head and glares at Itachi and Sasuke, standing with a badass pose.

Madara: What are you looking at? Oh...mangekyou sharingan...to think that i would find people of my clan trying to deactivate me...

Scene changes to tobi vs naruto and the others.

Tobi is standing looking down at everybody. Naruto is on the ground, looking livid. Kakashi and Gai are also defeated, and Bee is nowhere to be seen.

Zetsu appears close to Tobi: Madara! Madara has killed Kabuto! Itachi and Sasuke were about to finish edo tensei, and he showed up!

Tobi: !!! Sasuke is!?

Naruto: !!

Zetsu: Long story! I explain you later! First you must go there, right now Madara is alone with them, things can get ugly!

Tobi: I have done what i had to do here...

Everyone is silent.

Tobi advances to the ground, he unsummons the gedo mazou.

Naruto clenchs his teeth.

Tobi: All of you, be ready...this will be a _long_ night! The time has finally come, for the eye of the moon plan!

Tobi turns, but before going, he side looks Naruto.

Tobi: I am going to bring your _friend_ for you, be ready to fight to death.

Naruto: !!

Chapter ends with Naruto staring in disbelief.


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> fanfiction tiem!
> 
> 
> *3*88: Harvest moon



Alternate universe?


----------



## Burke (May 23, 2012)

Gokage about to get their final pwning
maybe someone is already dead
*beep* 
all the madaras get turned off.


----------



## Penance (May 23, 2012)

I predict Itachi-Sasuke only getting split-screened (Madara/Kage fight, perhaps)


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 23, 2012)

Something goes "wrong" with the way Kabuto "accepts" his destiny, and he emerges in a form Itachi didnt want or expect

Either that or maybe Zetsu spores/Muu/Edo Madara/Manda 2/Suigetsu scroll

Any number of possibilities.... it would be beyond retarded for everything to go according to Itachi's plan


----------



## KingBoo (May 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> fanfiction tiem!
> 
> 
> 388: Harvest moon
> ...



this fanfic is pretty messed up towards kabuto. the rest is cool though


----------



## titantron91 (May 24, 2012)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> Any number of possibilities.... it would be beyond retarded for everything to go according to Itachi's plan



You are so hurt


----------



## Klue (May 24, 2012)

Didn't get my Rikudou. 

... so Madara will have to do for this week.


----------



## vered (May 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Didn't get my Rikudou.
> 
> ... so Madara will have to do for this week.



we will get him eventually klue.we will. 
i expect and hope for Madara as well its about time we'll see whats going on on his end.


----------



## Deadway (May 24, 2012)

*Naruto 588
Someone else.*

Itachi: I will now end the Edo Tensei, and I will fulfill my promise.
Sasuke: And how will you do that.
Itachi: When he figures out how to leave this loop, he will enter the real world, and when he does, he will surely open his eyes.
Sasuke: I see...so the moment he opens his eyes...
Itachi: I will cast Tsukyomi.

In Izanami
Kabuto: Hmm...I think I understand what must be done.
_Kabuto removes his glasses._
Kabuto: I am not Orochimaru, nor anyone else, I am simply...

Real world
Kabuto: Kabuto.
_Kabuto's eyes open._
Itachi: Tsukyomi!
Kabuto :!!
_Kabuto is inside a room with Itachi._
Kabuto: Urgh....I can't...
Itachi: Your mind is mine, release the jutsu.
Kabuto: I won't fight this, I know it's power. However, before I do...can I tell you a story.
Itachi: ?
Kabuto: It was during the assasination attempt on the second hokage and raikage.
*
Scene switch to Danzo's flashback*
Tobirama: Go now, I will hold them off.
Sarutobi: Yea...make it back.
Danzo: Tsk...damit
Kagami: Let's go.
_They jump away._
_Tobirama puts his hand on the ground_
Tobirama: I see...so 17 of those were just clones. 
_Kinkaku and Ginkaku land in front of him._
Kin: Finally caught up to this piece of trash.
Gin: Good, let's do it Kinkaku!
Tobirama: Where's the other one.
_Kakuzu walks out from behind_
Kakuzu: Impressive, I expected no less from his brother.
Tobirama: You...the one that tried to assassinate my brother...
Kakuzu: Orders hokage. Just like how we are ordered to take your head.
Kin: Hey ragdoll this ones ours, you already grabbed the second raikages heart, let us have this one.
Kakuzu: Fine. I'll go after the others.
Tobirama: It seems like I'm outnumbered and outclassed here. I never wanted to use this technique.
Kin/Gin: ?
Tobirama: Kuchyose! Edo Tensei!
_A coffin appears._
_
Scene switch back to Itachi/Kabuto_
_Itachi in shock_
Itachi: You...impossible...no..
Kabuto: That's right, the summon turned against him, killing everything and anything. That you could say, is the weakness to edo tensei.
Itachi: Don't tell me...the person that was in that coffin....was...
Kabuto: Kukuku....the thing that layed inside the coffin.
*Scene switch back to real world*
*Nothing.*
*Cliffhanger with a picture of regular Tobi walking away from the bodies of Kin/Gin and Tobirama.*


----------



## Brian (May 24, 2012)

Izanami was disappointing, I hope we are free of this next chap and switch back to Madara.


----------



## polskanaruto (May 24, 2012)

i am 99 % sure that orochimaru will make his come back next chapter !


----------



## Sasuke (May 24, 2012)

polskanaruto said:


> i am 99 % sure that orochimaru will make his come back next chapter !



Huh. Why. What would be the point?


----------



## Mariko (May 24, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 588
> Someone else.*
> 
> 
> ...






Very nice one bro!!!

Mail it to kishimotostoptrollingus@wsj.jp


----------



## Mateush (May 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Deadway said:


> *Naruto 588
> Someone else.*
> 
> Itachi: I will now end the Edo Tensei, and I will fulfill my promise.
> ...






Cool prediction. It fully explains why Tobi wears mask


----------



## Sarry (May 24, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) I enjoyed reading that..
However, I am being a bit slow this morning, and I am not sure I understand the last few lines:
Is tobi supposed to be the elder brother?


----------



## titantron91 (May 24, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Cool prediction. It fully explains why Tobi wears mask



How does it explain that Tobi wears a mask? 

BTW Deadway... good prediction/fanfic

+rep


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2012)

itachi open kabuto's kornia and genjutsus him. madara escapes from ET or at least it takes time for itachi to disable ET so we can see the kages fight madara.


----------



## KevKev (May 25, 2012)

One thing I know for sure is that the Super Uchiha Bros. are gonna get trolled by Kabuto in the end


----------



## Mateush (May 25, 2012)

titantron91 said:


> How does it explain that Tobi wears a mask?
> 
> BTW Deadway... good prediction/fanfic
> 
> +rep



Because he is Edo Tensei, so it would be better for him to hide his face so nobody would know his weakness, and also it means he is not Madara.

edit: The only flaw is he wouldnt need a reason to use Izanagi, but whatever it's a cool fanfic


----------



## Mercury Smile (May 25, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Because he is Edo Tensei, so it would be better for him to hide his face so nobody would know his weakness, and also it means he is not Madara.
> 
> edit: The only flaw is he wouldnt need a reason to use Izanagi, but whatever it's a cool fanfic


But the white in his eyes aren't dark. Plus he wanted to show his face to Sasuke (who would understand), which means Itachi has seen it before.

Anyway I hope it switches to another fight before Izanami ends.


----------



## Mateush (May 25, 2012)

Mercury Smile said:


> But the white in his eyes aren't dark. Plus he wanted to show his face to Sasuke (who would understand), which means Itachi has seen it before.
> 
> Anyway I hope it switches to another fight before Izanami ends.



True. Clearly there are too many flaws so he cannot be Edo Tensei, unless Tobirama's version was different from Kabuto's version.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 25, 2012)

I hope that we will switch back from the boring shittless and pointless battle that was with kabuto... 2months to get a "loop" in the end for god sake.... this is not even close to the awsomness of narutos new biju look or biju damas doing boom.... maybe it would have been less boring if it was not constantly focusing on 1battle.... but it would be more enjoying to have few different place switch to see how its going on....

kinda itahci battle then some of what tobi and naruto are doing or kages desperate fight 5v1 each... if there are no battle swtiches it becomes boring if the focus is kept for too long on 1matter (kinda like how narutos fight with pain was... he was fighting pain but in the same time we got to see other people talking and their reactions and after that we go back to the fight)

if next chapter is again totaly about itachi and kabuto I will be seriously pissed.... current chapter was for me 1/10 as it was totaly wasted on the explanation of izanami which is damn stupid and nonsesne in its own way.... and rest of the talk was just a "filler" to it... no Woow effect at all... and again we hear the same line that itachi said at the last page of previous chapter "we gota stop the edo tensei"..... which time is it already that he says it and does shit about it >_<

Next chapter MUST be about kages... a change of battlefield for god sake


----------



## titantron91 (May 25, 2012)

ZiBi21 said:


> I hope that we will switch back from the boring shittless and pointless battle that was with kabuto... 2months to get a "loop" in the end for god sake.... this is not even close to the awsomness of narutos new biju look or biju damas doing boom.... maybe it would have been less boring if it was not constantly focusing on 1battle.... but it would be more enjoying to have few different place switch to see how its going on....
> 
> kinda itahci battle then some of what tobi and naruto are doing or kages desperate fight 5v1 each... if there are no battle swtiches it becomes boring if the focus is kept for too long on 1matter (kinda like how narutos fight with pain was... he was fighting pain but in the same time we got to see other people talking and their reactions and after that we go back to the fight)
> 
> ...



It would have been okay if it wasn't cheesy cheesy like...

"Kabuto needs to accept himself"

It would've been okay if it was like... 

"Kabuto is trapped in Izanami. It's a loop that will never end unless he decides to end Edo Tensei and kill himself inside the loop... which will lead to a comatose. And while' he's struggling to get out of Izanami, I'll cast a genjutsu on him and command his body to stop Edo Tensei here in real time"

Secondly... Kishi didn't do justice to Sauce at all. FACK IT!


----------



## Sniffers (May 25, 2012)

Love the pic in the OP. 

You know.. with Kabuto probably being TnJ'ed into a good guy I wouldn't be surprised if he somehow resurrects the people he has killed to redeem himself. Heck, Rinnegan will probably end up being used to resurrect Minato, Kushina and Itachi properly as well.

This is turning into a feel-good manga or something.

/prediction


----------



## WT (May 25, 2012)

Title: A new power

*Kabuto completely still, trapped under Genjutsu*

Itachi: Until he realizes who he is, there is no way he can escape.

Sasuke: How will you end Edo Tensei.

*Itachi touches Kabuto's forehead and enters his mind. He then proceeds to learn how to end Edo Tensei and forces Kabuto to end it*

Itachi: Kabuto, you really have surpassed Orochimaru. To think that you could advance the Edo Tensei to such a state. When Orochimaru summoned the first and second hokage, they weren't anything close to their true power level but the Edo's you have summoned are far more capable. Anyway, this should do it. 

*Scene changes to Madara and the Kages. Madara is standing over the Kage's with his arms crossed smiling meanwhile the Kage's are all bloodied and beaten on the floor ready to die*

Madara: This generation really is pathetic. A great shinobi is one who uses versatility. You're all one trick ponies. 

*Focus on Madara's face. His eyes pulsate and he stops smiling, becoming far more serious and evil*

Madara: I order you to die. 

Kage's/Madara: ?!?!?!

*The coffin appears from behind Madara and traps him*

Madara: What is this .... ?!?!?

Onoki: Has someone found Kabuto?

*The coffin is about to shut, however, before it does, Madara screams ...*

Madara: IZANAGI!!!!!!!!

Kage's: ?????

*As the coffin shuts, the illusion breaks - Madara is standing there having broken a sweat with his eyes bleeding*

Madara: So someone tried to seal me. They would have succeeded had it not been for this jutsu.

Gaara: You monster, what did you do?!?!

Madara: An ability which is capable of turning reality into a genjutsu. Under the normal sharingan, it costs the user his eyes. However, with the eternal mangekyou sharingan, it has a less adverse effect. Although damaging, the user doesn't become blind instantly. However, overuse will blind the user, even if they have an EMS. There are only two techniques that can blind an EMS user and this is one of them. 

Mei: ?!?!??! You're no monster. You're the devil! To have escaped fate, you wretched scum. 

Madara: A woman with a sharp tongue. Hideous creature. 

*Mei is furious*

Madara: It seems I am no longer under the control of the operator.

*Note: All other Edo's have vanished*

Back to Itachi/Sasuke/Kabuto scene.

Sasuke: Itachi tell me everything.

*As Itachi is about to speak, Kabuto breaks out of Izanami*

Itachi/Sasuke: ?!?! - How

Kabuto: Jumps towards Itachi and wraps a snake around both him and Sasuke.

*He proceeds to take the top half of his clothes off - To Itachi and Sasuke's surprise, Kabuto has a Rinnegan at the place where his heart is*

Kabuto: You slowed me down Itachi, I'll give you that. It took me sometime to counter Izanami. Although I knew about this jutsu, I didn't know how it was executed. You got lucky in trapping me. Danzo tried to use Izanagi and it is from there Orochimaru sama learnt about Izanami. Don't worry Itachi, I knew this dirty little secret of yours all along. You will pay for making a fool out of me.

*The Rinnegan pulsates - Itachi begins to crumble*

Itachi: What's happening to me ...?

Kabuto: You've lost to me Uchiha. Now VANISH.

Itachi: Sasuke .... destroy him.

*Itachi fades away and Kabuto is sweating and panting profusely*

Kabuto: When Uchiha Madara took his brothers eyes do you want to know what happened with his original ones Sasuke kun?

Sasuke: Don't tell me, the one in your heart????

Kabuto: kukukuku - Orochimaru sama had this one. However, he couldn't transplant it. He needed a perfect body first Sasuke kun.

Sasuke: You will pay for what you have done you slimy mongrel.

*Sasuke activates his EMS and Susano appears. Susano is covered completely in Amaterusu and strikes Kabuto*

*Kabuto dodges the attack. The rinnegan pulsates again. It creates a Kumai type of vortex and absorbs all of the Amatarusu. Kabuto is very strained and starts coughing blood. The absorption becomes more power and Sasuke is ready to be sucked in*

Kabuto: Just a little more and I'm there .... 

*Sasuke is blown in closer and closer. He shields himself using Suanno. He then fires an Amatarusu arrow towards Kabuto's Rinnegan heart. The arrow is absorbed into the vortex. Kabuto coughs more and Sasuke shows restrain. However one of Kabuto's snakes comes and bites Sasuke, Sasuke is then fully absorbed into the vortex*

Kabuto: KUKUKUKU NOW I HAVE BECOME PERFECT. 

*Kabuto's eyes change and they show a rinnegan, however Kabuto starts coughing blood more and more*

Kabuto: ....?!?! What's happening to my body.

Unknown Voice: You can't handle this power like Orochimaru.

Kabuto: ?!?!

*Kabuto then suddenly rips apart, his parts catching Amaterusu. The rinnegan heart is destroyed. Kabuto is dead - instead, Sasuke stands there laughing*

Sasuke: My time has come.

Sasuke opens his eyes and shows his Rinnegan, smiling devilishly. 

END

Next time - 

Naruto vs Tobi

Sasuke vs Madara


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 25, 2012)

^^^ decent fanfic/prediction, obviously not going to happen though... at least you repped Kabuto "slightly"


----------



## Deadway (May 25, 2012)

Mateush said:


> True. Clearly there are too many flaws so he cannot be Edo Tensei, unless Tobirama's version was different from Kabuto's version.



Remember, Kabuto said he mastered the technique, it could be that Tobi was only capable of bringing back the dead, but was incapable of keeping them dead, in other words, no regeneration. To keep the prediction going..if anyones interested I'll explain my thoughts on this

Remember back in the Zabuza and Haku arc, where Haku took Zabuzas body and was going to dispose of it? What did Kakashi say? He said that disposing of the entire body would mean safety for other villages as they would try to steal that ninja's techniques to grow in strength. Now remember, Tobirama was the one who made the police force, so he was in charge of security. That said, Tobirama most certainly wanted to steal other shinobies techniques to increase the security of Konoha. Of course, he had to do this secretly, since it would bring shame to his brother as a village leader. So he created, an assasin. The assasin that was created was just a regular corpse. He brought it back with Edo Tensei. The corpse had no face, it was nothing. Tobirama gave the corpse some of it's power, that's right, the phasing ability. Minato said Tobirama was capable of using a space time ninjutsu, so that must have been it. After Tobirama summoned him, the corpse turned against him and killed Kin/Gin. After killing Tobirama, his mcreator, he took his name, Tobi. It was not too long until Tobi came across the battle of Madara Uchiha and Hashirama Senju. Tobi wanted to be noticed, and with the death of Madara, he decided to take his role. Of course, to be Madara, he needed a face, and a sharingan. Who better than the Uchiha who was crushed by a rock? After taking Obito's face and sharingan, he went to attack Konoha, only to have been stopped by the fourth. He then decided to try again, but he would need more power. He created a group of strong missing nin, only to take their power sooner or later. 

Some things to note
Remember when Tobi blocked Suigetsu's sword and when Tobi ripped his arm off against Torune? Sounds familiar huh? Kakuzu.

Remember when Tobi used a sharingan genjutsu strong enough to kill Konan? I can only think of one person who can do that. Itachi.

Remember when Konan blew the right half of his body off? How did he not die from blood loss? Hidan

Remember when Tobi all of the sudden is capable of using Nagato's Six weapon technique? 

How does he do it? He copied them using Zetsu's recording ability. Zetsu records fights, lets Tobi's sharingan read it and he copies their techniques. The one eye that's capable of copying bloodline limit techniques, the missing eye of Kakashi. 
Why hasn't he shown Deidara,Sasori, Konan and Kisame?
Would be kind of obvious if he started using puppets and clay bombs. Zetsu also never recorded Kisame or Konan dying, because they both died near sea, and Zetsu is the land itself.

That's just my guess.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 25, 2012)

^ thats more then just a guess

Pretty much borders on fanfic  
But I always enjoy your weekly chapter predictions. Keep them coming!


----------



## polskanaruto (May 25, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Remember, Kabuto said he mastered the technique, it could be that Tobi was only capable of bringing back the dead, but was incapable of keeping them dead, in other words, no regeneration. To keep the prediction going..if anyones interested I'll explain my thoughts on this
> 
> Remember back in the Zabuza and Haku arc, where Haku took Zabuzas body and was going to dispose of it? What did Kakashi say? He said that disposing of the entire body would mean safety for other villages as they would try to steal that ninja's techniques to grow in strength. Now remember, Tobirama was the one who made the police force, so he was in charge of security. That said, Tobirama most certainly wanted to steal other shinobies techniques to increase the security of Konoha. Of course, he had to do this secretly, since it would bring shame to his brother as a village leader. So he created, an assasin. The assasin that was created was just a regular corpse. He brought it back with Edo Tensei. The corpse had no face, it was nothing. Tobirama gave the corpse some of it's power, that's right, the phasing ability. Minato said Tobirama was capable of using a space time ninjutsu, so that must have been it. After Tobirama summoned him, the corpse turned against him and killed Kin/Gin. After killing Tobirama, his mcreator, he took his name, Tobi. It was not too long until Tobi came across the battle of Madara Uchiha and Hashirama Senju. Tobi wanted to be noticed, and with the death of Madara, he decided to take his role. Of course, to be Madara, he needed a face, and a sharingan. Who better than the Uchiha who was crushed by a rock? After taking Obito's face and sharingan, he went to attack Konoha, only to have been stopped by the fourth. He then decided to try again, but he would need more power. He created a group of strong missing nin, only to take their power sooner or later.
> 
> ...



too epic shit you wrote here not everything but some things are very smart written , yeah and the record of zetsu is very important 

and why i think its time for orochimaru : 
kabutos flashback, kabutos time is over he was a bridge for orochimaru in his life, epic faces when some of the shinobis  will see orochimaru, and oro is the white snake that will reborn and oro will take him out of izanami


----------



## KyuubiFan (May 26, 2012)

I'm fairly certain we return to Madara's "fight" with the Kages.


----------



## Mariko (May 26, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Remember, Kabuto said he mastered the technique, it could be that Tobi was only capable of bringing back the dead, but was incapable of keeping them dead, in other words, no regeneration. To keep the prediction going..if anyones interested I'll explain my thoughts on this
> 
> Remember back in the Zabuza and Haku arc, where Haku took Zabuzas body and was going to dispose of it? What did Kakashi say? He said that disposing of the entire body would mean safety for other villages as they would try to steal that ninja's techniques to grow in strength. Now remember, Tobirama was the one who made the police force, so he was in charge of security. That said, Tobirama most certainly wanted to steal other shinobies techniques to increase the security of Konoha. Of course, he had to do this secretly, since it would bring shame to his brother as a village leader. So he created, an assasin. The assasin that was created was just a regular corpse. He brought it back with Edo Tensei. The corpse had no face, it was nothing. Tobirama gave the corpse some of it's power, that's right, the phasing ability. Minato said Tobirama was capable of using a space time ninjutsu, so that must have been it. After Tobirama summoned him, the corpse turned against him and killed Kin/Gin. After killing Tobirama, his mcreator, he took his name, Tobi. It was not too long until Tobi came across the battle of Madara Uchiha and Hashirama Senju. Tobi wanted to be noticed, and with the death of Madara, he decided to take his role. Of course, to be Madara, he needed a face, and a sharingan. Who better than the Uchiha who was crushed by a rock? After taking Obito's face and sharingan, he went to attack Konoha, only to have been stopped by the fourth. He then decided to try again, but he would need more power. He created a group of strong missing nin, only to take their power sooner or later.
> 
> ...



Very good. 

Nothing more to say....

Nice job!!!

Goes on with your fandatas!


----------



## Mantux31 (May 26, 2012)

IMO the uchiha bros won't win yet, I mean it's almost one-sided.


----------



## Talis (May 26, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> IMO the uchiha bros won't win yet, I mean it's almost one-sided.


Same goes for edo-tensei it won't just stop yet especially with edo Madara now.


----------



## Mantux31 (May 26, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Same goes for edo-tensei it won't just stop yet especially with edo Madara now.


yea, it's somewhat too predictable and too boring.
Yet, I'm tired of uchiha bros fighting against Kabuto. This fight is too prolonged and no more interesting.


----------



## Leuconoe (May 26, 2012)

The Telegrams was so much fun this week! I love you guys.  

OT: I really love chapters where I'm not sure where Kishi is gonna go, and this is one of them. Itachi might stop ET, he might not. Kabuto might get redeemed, or he gets "Evangelion-Episode-22'ed" and go insane.


----------



## Gabe (May 26, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Remember, Kabuto said he mastered the technique, it could be that Tobi was only capable of bringing back the dead, but was incapable of keeping them dead, in other words, no regeneration. To keep the prediction going..if anyones interested I'll explain my thoughts on this
> 
> Remember back in the Zabuza and Haku arc, where Haku took Zabuzas body and was going to dispose of it? What did Kakashi say? He said that disposing of the entire body would mean safety for other villages as they would try to steal that ninja's techniques to grow in strength. Now remember, Tobirama was the one who made the police force, so he was in charge of security. That said, Tobirama most certainly wanted to steal other shinobies techniques to increase the security of Konoha. Of course, he had to do this secretly, since it would bring shame to his brother as a village leader. So he created, an assasin. The assasin that was created was just a regular corpse. He brought it back with Edo Tensei. The corpse had no face, it was nothing. Tobirama gave the corpse some of it's power, that's right, the phasing ability. Minato said Tobirama was capable of using a space time ninjutsu, so that must have been it. After Tobirama summoned him, the corpse turned against him and killed Kin/Gin. After killing Tobirama, his mcreator, he took his name, Tobi. It was not too long until Tobi came across the battle of Madara Uchiha and Hashirama Senju. Tobi wanted to be noticed, and with the death of Madara, he decided to take his role. Of course, to be Madara, he needed a face, and a sharingan. Who better than the Uchiha who was crushed by a rock? After taking Obito's face and sharingan, he went to attack Konoha, only to have been stopped by the fourth. He then decided to try again, but he would need more power. He created a group of strong missing nin, only to take their power sooner or later.
> 
> ...



did he find out of the battle between shodai and madara or he saw it. because if he did see it. this happen right after  shodai became hokage and madara challenge him and when the 2nd hokage was killed he was already hokage so tobi escaping and killing the and hokage and gin/kin was after the VOTE fight. plus we know madara survived the VOTE fight as kabuto stated when talking to madara after he revived him and tobi and madara seem to be working together unless madara meant someone else when he said the war must have been his doing. either way nice theory.  maybe instead of tobi seeing the VOTE fight after he killed the 2nd hokage and kin/gin team he met madara, wh kin and gin could have been working with to kill the 2nd raikage and hokage and after they met they started working together because madara like tobi and he gave him a sharingan. after that they worked together to make madara stronger but he was dieing and wanted a new vessel for his eyes but needed a powerful vessel and decided to find an uzumaki being  with strong chakra and life force who can handle the new rinnegan he obtained but his body rejected for some reason. they invaded the whirlpool country and kidnapped nagato used genjutsu on him gave him a fake family and had they get killed by kohona ninjas. and so on


----------



## titantron91 (May 26, 2012)

Kabuto's crap needs to end.  And Sasuke needs some spotlight. It became the Itachi show again. It's okay if Edo Madara gets un-Edo'd. He can be Rinne Tensei'd after by Tobi anyway. 

Fuck them reasons... people just want the Uchihas to lose. I remember the whole NF masturbating about Kabuto supposedly owning the bros but now where they at now?


----------



## Coldhands (May 27, 2012)

Prediction 

Itachi forces Kabuto to end Edo Tensei, but the only thing he manages to do is to end himself since Madara breaks out somehow. He's now completely alive and not a zombie anymore!! Kabuto is freed from Izanami and prepares to fight Sasuke 1v1.


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2012)

All I want is Madara this week - tired of Kabuto and the Uchiha brothers, so boring.


----------



## Jad (May 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> All I want is Madara this week - tired of Kabuto and the Uchiha brothers, so boring.



I can't think of a more crappier fight.........

I guess show Madara demolishing the Kages again, now that was entertaining, hope one of them is dead by now.


----------



## titantron91 (May 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> All I want is Madara this week - tired of Kabuto and the Uchiha brothers, so boring.



Totally. It was just all a battle of "which ego is the more powerful one to influence the other".

When Kishi want to go emotional shit, he inserts Uchiha on the scene and BAM shitty battles expected ahead.


----------



## Ghost (May 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> All I want is Madara this week - tired of Kabuto and the Uchiha brothers, so boring.



You lost your hopes of Nagato showing up?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2012)

man...if madara simply vanishes i will be pissed, but i will still have hope that its just for his grand final villain return via rinne tensei


----------



## Revolution (May 27, 2012)

I'm predicting my post titiled "Itachi falls from grace". Itachi will officially be called an idiot when Kabuto summons either a) Orochimaru or b) Madara and destroy what's left of Itachi, preventing their talk which I would have loved to read.  Itachi is not a god, good-guy, or good brother.  He destroyed his brothers life and only protects Konoha because of a genjitsu. He only gave it to Naruto because he knows he knew he was dyin and did not want to be the reason Uchiha became extinct. Feel free to complain.


----------



## Sniffers (May 27, 2012)

The only way I'll be fine with Madara disappearing without some more action is if he get's revived with Rinne Tensei and his Edo Tensei incarnation merely served as a preview. 

Though he would lack Kabuto's modifications then, which would be a shame... Meh, he can probably modify himself at this point.


----------



## Taijukage (May 27, 2012)

588: The end of Kabuto

*back at madara battlefield*
the kages are fighting madaras clones. tsunade is shrugging off small katon fireballs and punches away the clones in taijutsu.
tsunade: if this is the best you've got madara, you better give up now!
madara: such arrogance.
meanwhile gaara has formed his ultimate defense, and the madara clones are impaled on sand spears as their punches glance away harmlessly on the sand sphere. raikage is struggling.
mei: lava release: lava prison!
the magma spills up from the ground and surrounds the clones, sealing them. gaara performs the same.
gaara: imperial sand funeral!
a pyramid is dropped on the remaining clones heads.
madara: well i must say im kind of impressed.
tsunade: if we take out the original, the clones will disperse.
madara: oh?
tsunade smirks and summons katsuya. the slug bursts from the ground with tsunade on her head.
tsunade: my trump card.
madara: mito's summon....
katsuya: acid bullet jutsu!
madara screams in agony as his body crumbles apart.
tsunade: yeah! you got him!
madara starts chuckling and uses suiton to wash the acid off of himself. he turns his giant water wall on the kages.
mei: such a powerful suiton without a water source? his suiton surpasses the second hokage's and my own by far..incredible.
madara: tobirama? yeah we clashed a few times. i was the one who helped him complete his edo tensei. he never trusted me after "that" incident.
tsunade: my uncle must have seen right through you...
madara: indeed.
tsunade: one last thing...who IS the masked man? whos your accomplice?
madara: ill tell you after i've defeated you. no harm in that since you'll die soon after. now..let us continue.
*rinnegan*
onoki: !
tsunade: get back! hes going to use the same move that destroyed the leaf!
madara: im tired of this game. SHINRA TENSEI!
kages:
tsunade: below!
katsuyu throws herself above them and takes the full force of the hit. the dust begins to clear.
tsunade:
onoki: looks like this is it for me...
gaara awakens as well.
gaara: the diamond on your head is gone...you must've saved us hokage-dono.
tsunade: its ok...
madara: it was fun but it looks like you've finally lost your fighting spirit.
*asura path*
he prepares to fire missiles out of his arms when a coffin suddenly rises up behind him.

itachi *tsukiyomi!*
kabuto: no...something's...itachi!
itachi: for the next 72 hours the power of izanami and tsukiyomi will be merged. until you accept your true self...experience hell.
kabuto is bombarded with all the memories of his life, and watches himself kill his mother over and over.
kabuto: AAAAAGHHHHHHHHH!
itachi: have you had enough yet?
kabuto: itachi...
itachi: you will never defeat me until you acknowledge your flaws and mistakes as i did. i put my own family to the sword. based on the memories i uncovered, yours still lives.
kabuto: brother...
tears roll freely down his cheek.
itachi: acknowledge you've lost to me and maybe you can see him again. in fact i'll make sure you do.
kabuto: uru wouldn't like what i've become...
itachi: no he wouldn't. so why don't you get rid of this edo tensei? we can both rejoin our families. decide your destiny. unlike me you can still do this before dying. you can still find your true self.
kabuto: heh...perhaps your right, uchiha itachi.
he forms the seals.

589: Revelations

madara: now die you creti- WHAT?
madara is sucked up into the coffin.
madara: damn kabuto must have been defeated by a genjutsu. this current world is so weak and worthless...looks like i'll never get the chance to kill "him" myself.
nothing for it. as a reward, you wanted to know who my accomplice was. he is-
the coffin door closes.
gaara: w-what just happened? we were about to be killed.
mei: its alright. the edo tensei has ended which means the alliance has won!
gaara darkens.
gaara: not quite yet.

itachi releases the genjutsu and takes his hand off of kabuto. he turns to sasuke.
*tsukiyomi*
sasuke: this is...!
itachi: i brought you in here to talk to you. what did you want to know?
sasuke: but you ended edo tensei!
itachi: you forgot? i can manipulate time inside the genjutsu. only a second will pass in the real world.
sasuke: i see. that is how you took down kabuto.
itachi: he's not dead but i'd ask a favour of you once this genjutsu ends.
sasuke: anything.

outside, kabuto looks down at the ground, thinking. his tears are gone.
kabuto: what do i do now?
sasuke awakens.
sasuke: you can start by going to find your brother.
as well as kabuto, sasuke is lost in thought. we don't find out what itachi said to him.
besides them, itachi starts crumbling, his finger upon sasuke's head, and retreats into the coffin.
itachi: remember what i told you...brother. this really will be the last time.
kabuto: fuhu..hahahahahaha!
Kabuto: it was never that easy, uchiha itachi! die, never come back! i will just reactivate it, fool, ya fool (channeling bee here).
kuchiyose edo tensei. one coffin rises up behind him. anko screams, her body surrounded by dust.
kabuto: this is a booby trap i set up. if itachi ever tried ending edo tensei, it will automatically reset itself and reactivate upon itachi's sealing. impressive considering i had little time to implement it. you were too impatient. you were unable to stop what could have been stopped and caused the oppposite to happen. you've lost.
anko's dust forms the shape of fugaku, and the second coffin forms mikoto.
sasuke (thinking) *what have we done? his "true self" is even worse than the last one*
fugaku: is that you, sasuke?

meanwhile madara's coffin has reappeared somewhere else.
tobi: is that all your capable of...kyuubi?
naruto breaths hard.
naruto *is he invincible? i can't do anything to him*
kurama: calm down naruto. we'll need to wait another 5 minutes for the next bijuu mode. we just need to trust our friends can hold out that long.
hachibi: sorry but i think we've reached our limit too. we might really all be killed.
tobi: its over uzumaki naruto. i wi-
a fireball heads towards his back, out of nowhere. tobi turns ghost to avoid it.
tobi: this chakra...so kabuto finally sent you. uchiha madara.
naruto: what the?
madara: sensei.
he nods.
tobi: so this means kabuto's made his move right? i can set you free, you know.
madara: i gave up on freedom a long time ago.
tobi draws his warfan and charges at madara. his katana clashes with the fan in a shower of sparks.
kurama: baka! lets use this time to power up!
naruto: right!
next issue: the masked man against madara and naruto!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 27, 2012)

Prediction for next chapters

Izanami brings back an even more evil and twisted side of Kabuto

Kabuto summons Manda V2 and the  Uchiha bros are forced to use full Susanoo.
The fight is taken outside. Itachi canot form a full Susanoo now but Sasuke's Ento deals some major damage to Manda.

Kabuto usess his strongest jutsu, Sage Art: Ryujin.
Besically a similar jutsu to Orochimaru's Yamatano Orochi but instead of using chakra Kabuto usess the nature energy to create a Dragon form out of nothing and breath life into it. Uchiha bros get fucked up by Kabuto's Dragon jutsu and all of a suden Zetsu appears on Kabuto weakening him and forcing him to undo Edo Tensei with the hand seals Kabuto showed to Tobi. 

Before Itachi disappears he tells Sasuke something important but not everything.

End .


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2012)

i either predict madara escaping ET somehow or madara totally owning the kages and then he is about to deliver the final blow only for him to disappear.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 27, 2012)

Madara: Let me tell you weaklings just how pathetic you are compared to Hashirama Senju!
Tsunade: ?!
Madara: I remember the day like it were yesterday. Hashirama had summoned his forests, and I had used Susano'o. Then,  I used a full powered Tsukuyomi and-
<ET gets canceled>

NF: NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 27, 2012)

Naruto manga 588 title prediction : Izanami Fails!!! Runn Uchihas,runn!!!


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto manga 588 title prediction : Izanami Fails!!! Runn Uchihas,runn!!!



naruto manga 588 title prediction: you are..............












again


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2012)

madara, itachi, muu and dan disappear while the kages are left half dead


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 27, 2012)

Chapter 588 and next

Kabuto breaks out of Izanami, beats the shit out of Itachi and Sasuke, then not carrying about war and Rikudo reserach anymore uses Anko and Yamato to resurrect Mikoto and Fugaku in order to mess with the brothers minds.

Sasuke finds himself unable to fight his parents when Kabuto controls them to kill him and Itachi is forced to watch his brother die at the hands of their father. 

Short before the final strike Sasuke awakens Rinnegan, coz accepting death is prerequisitive for this upgrate, but dies anyways just like Madara. 

I don't know what to write further.


----------



## Talis (May 27, 2012)

Itachi puts his pants back on.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 27, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Chapter 588 and next
> 
> Kabuto breaks out of Izanami, beats the shit out of Itachi and Sasuke, then not carrying about war and Rikudo reserach anymore uses Anko and Yamato to resurrect Mikoto and Fugaku in order to mess with the brothers minds.
> 
> ...



I can't fap to this Rose.

Since we both know the Sauce>buto.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> I can't fap to this Rose.
> 
> Since we both know the Sauce>buto.





I've just wanted to torture Itachi with the view of his closest person dying.

I know it won't happen, Kabuto will die.


----------



## Hiei312 (May 27, 2012)

588; redemption

_
Itachi opens kabuto's eyes and uses a genjutsu. inside Izanami, Kabuto is still fighting in the loop so Itachi takes control over kabuto's body in the real world.

"Izanami is a genjutsu that binds the soul. his mind is still succeptible to other genjutsu"

flashback, as Kabuto was leaving with Danzo, he remembers looking back at the orphanage and seeing all of his friends saying goodbye and crying for him.
Kabuto wakes up in the real world finally. Itachi and Madara are both disapearing. Sasuke puts his sword on kabuto's neck but Itachi tells him that's not needed

Kabuto: "You made me find my real self after all, Itachi...this is the last thing i can do for you"

Kabuto falls and Itachi's body starts to recompose. "It's suna's forbidden reanimation jutsu...my true legacy as the medic shinobi Yakushi Kabuto....will be none other than you"_


----------



## eyeknockout (May 27, 2012)

itachi goes to genjutsu kabuto, but it turns out kabuto has a bunch of genjutsu blockers placed in his brain. itachi says it will take a while for him to actually get past them to reach kabuto's mind. we see a few panels of itachi inside kabuto's mind, itachi decides to bring sasuke into the mind with him. to their surprise fugaku and mikoto are standing in front of the entire uchiha clan all in front of the 2 brothers. itachi and sasuke are amazed that kabuto has planned this far and that their parents stand before them. we see a stare down between the uchiha family.

the panels then switch to madara and the kages where we see more rape


----------



## Golden Circle (May 27, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> 588; redemption
> 
> _
> Itachi opens kabuto's eyes and uses a genjutsu. inside Izanami, Kabuto is still fighting in the loop so Itachi takes control over kabuto's body in the real world.
> ...


I agree with this prediction.

Kabuto fans will hate on it though.


----------



## titantron91 (May 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I agree with this prediction.
> 
> Kabuto fans will hate on it though.



Not only them... but Itachi/Sharingan/Uchiha haters will too.

All I know is next chapter, fans will cry. I don't know which fanbase they will come from but there will be wet cheeks and bleeding anuses.


----------



## auem (May 28, 2012)

i somehow feel there will be a unexpected trouble for itachi..he won't manage to cancel all edos....


----------



## Harbour (May 28, 2012)

Predict cliffhanger. The last sentence of last chapter was "Ill stop Edo Tensei". The first page of new chapter will be Sasuke,  pierced Itachi with chidori nagashi, to make him dont use dispell jutsu.


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (May 28, 2012)

The chapter will begin with showing the Five Kages doing fairly well against the Madara clones, with Madara surprised at their strength. We get a speech about how they will stop Madara at any cost and he gives his Madara pride bullshit. 

Cuts back to Kabuto who's questioning himself now, still stuck in the loop. 

The Kages manage to defeat all of the clones and begin to attack Madara directly, and the chapter ends with him ready to face him. 

The next chapter will be a battle with the Five Kages facing Madara. If we're lucky it'll only take a chapter or two, worst case scenario will be a couple of weeks of a boring battle. 

All in all, I'm predicting that the Kages will face Madara, defeat him, and Madara will give some exposition about his battle with Hashirama, acknowledge the Kages strength, and give us some clues about Tobi and their relationship. Only after this will the Edo Tensei be stopped.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 28, 2012)

I really hope that this kabuto bullshit will end for like 5-10chapters so we could see other battlefields for a change...then end this edo... I cant stand it anymore... becouse its totaly focused on those 1-2chars with no flash to other battefields to see how others are doing... even in naruto battles there were many breaks and then returns to naruto fight...... but this is just hella boring.... 2-3panels fight...rest pages talk talk talk...2-3pages fight and again talk talk with lots of boring flashbacks

generally kabuto is an idiot becouse he only throught of that nun... but did not think of the rest of the kids there... he needs to realize that he has people who are waiting for him... and spare us the suffering for watching this...

current chapter is like 6pages wasted on explaining for izanami bullshit works...then more talk talk..flashback talk talk...... I feel like im under izanami right now since I see the same flashbacks and the same lines "gota stop edo tensei" over and over again... all talk no action ;/

so I prey to god that this chapter wont contain any more kabuto-itachi-sasuke stuff and will go to some other battlefield focus


----------



## tears (May 28, 2012)

auem said:


> i somehow feel there will be a unexpected trouble for itachi..he won't manage to cancel all edos....



yup, perhaps an unexpected guest?
did white zetsu's spore still attach on kabuto?


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 28, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> 588; redemption
> 
> _
> Itachi opens kabuto's eyes and uses a genjutsu. inside Izanami, Kabuto is still fighting in the loop so Itachi takes control over kabuto's body in the real world.
> ...





If Kishi would actually do this


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2012)

i think i know how kishi will satisfy madara disappearing 

sasuke asks itachi something before ET is disabled.  when itachi says something like "you see sasuke, back then...." we switch to madara and kages fight. it takes a few chapters, kages are almost done for and then itachi says "..........and that's what happened" and then ET is disabled and itachi disappears and maybe like madara in peaces saying some awesome lines and not "*poof* they are gone". 

we learn about what sasuke learned later after naruto vs tobi fight. i think after the talk either sauske joins naruto or goes on his own way to find "himself" or some crap like that.

yeah, not original or anything but i think that is the best way to handle it.


----------



## Mantux31 (May 28, 2012)

Kabuto trolls Itachi.


----------



## Jad (May 28, 2012)

I'm so pumped for this weeks chapter, only about a day and a half left. I know for a FACT it will change scenes. It's like being on a long trip and you can see the destination from an eye shot length.

About bloody time I say also. Kishimoto won't dare stay with this piece of a garbage scenario in the next chapter. No way. Someone must of bumped him on the head and told him "Cut it out, get back to the other fights".


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2012)

people just mad cause kabuto got............. actually, i am mad too  but i still enjoyed the fight over ral except for the chapter when the falshback started.


----------



## Leuconoe (May 28, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto manga 588 title prediction : Izanami Fails!!! Runn Uchihas,runn!!!



 Could you imagine? I would run to the forums.


----------



## Sarry (May 28, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> 588; redemption
> 
> _
> Itachi opens kabuto's eyes and uses a genjutsu. inside Izanami, Kabuto is still fighting in the loop so Itachi takes control over kabuto's body in the real world.
> ...


I would love that development, and Itachi-haters will rise in revolt


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 28, 2012)

Short prediction 

Kabuto realises that he doesent have a true self because he doesent have any bonds left. 
Izanami horribly backfires ,Kabuto is now even more of a maniac then he was before.
Manda V2 is summoned, the cave colapses on the Uchiha bros.
Sasuke defeats Manda with his fully formed armored Susanoo and then Kabuto reveals his true form !!!
A monstrous Dragon similar to the Yamatano Orochi ,chapter ends ..........


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2012)

end of edo itachi says his good byes they the scene changes to madara vs the kages till he turns to dust right before killing the kages


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 28, 2012)

Gabe said:


> end of edo itachi says his good byes they the scene changes to madara vs the kages till he turns to dust right before killing the kages



Edo Madara disappearing before revealing his true plan and his connection with Tobi ? Aint gonna happen bro. I never believed Itachi was going to stop Edo Tensei anyway .Kabuto has a greater plot purpose then Itachi, he is destined to fight Naruto.In the end only Naruto can truely convert him .
If someone stops Edo Tensei it will be either Zetsu or Tobi.


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Edo Madara disappearing before revealing his true plan and his connection with Tobi ? Aint gonna happen bro. I never believed Itachi was going to stop Edo Tensei anyway .Kabuto has a greater plot purpose then Itachi, he is destined to fight Naruto.In the end only Naruto can truely convert him .
> If someone stops Edo Tensei it will be either Zetsu or Tobi.



dont worry if madara disappears tobi will revive him and we will probably learn his connection to tobi from tobi himself to naruto. i really doubt kabuto has any more plot leff other character wanted to fight naruto but were taken out by uchihas. like deidera, and danzou so even as much as i want a SM vs SM fight i know it wont happen.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 28, 2012)

Gabe said:


> dont worry if madara disappears tobi will revive him and we will probably learn his connection to tobi from tobi himself to naruto. i really doubt kabuto has any more plot leff other character wanted to fight naruto but were taken out by uchihas. like deidera, and danzou so even as much as i want a SM vs SM fight i know it wont happen.



Kabuto said that Naruto was the one who inspired him to become the monster he is now so we will probably learn more about that connection.
Besides Kabuto aint going down before even showing Manda V2 in action or ehnaced versions of Oro's other jutsus like the Hydra jutsu.
Its a little to convinient that Tobi put Zetsu's spores on Kabuto and they havent even bein showed yet. 
Oh and Zetsu was there when Kabuto showed Tobi the handseals that could end Edo Tensei, chances are Zetsu recorded them and he can force Kabuto to undo the jutsu.
My inner feeling tells me that Izanami will have the opposite effect on Kabuto, it will bring forth a more evil side of him.


----------



## Sniffers (May 28, 2012)

At first I thought Kabuto was going to die, but now -considering this is Kishimoto- I think he'll be used to revive all the fallen of this war after the TnJ. He might even revive Minato, Kushina, Itachi and Asuma properly (no ET) as to make the ending even more pink-fluffy-cushiony then it appears it's going to be at the moment.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 28, 2012)

Predictions. Itachi is going to end edo tensei.
He, Muu, And uchiha madara are the only familiars left.
And that is going to do SO much more harm than good.

The war ain't over. If Uchiha Madara passes away, then he can be brought back to life. How? Gedou Rin'ne Tensei. Who has that?
TOBI.
Why would he do that?
Because Tobi is a Moku Bunshin. They are living creatures. That is how he is madara and not madara. That is how he is old, when Madara died young.
That is how he had the rin'negan as well.

Because he is not the original, but wishes to resurrect the original.


----------



## Face (May 28, 2012)

I really do hope this fight ends soon.


----------



## Mantux31 (May 28, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Predictions. Itachi is going to end edo tensei.
> He, Muu, And uchiha madara are the only familiars left.
> And that is going to do SO much more harm than good.
> 
> ...


He got the rinnegan off of Nagato


----------



## Crona (May 28, 2012)

Prediction:
Before Itachi could end Edo Tensei, Zetsu spores kill Kabuto and Zetsu summons Kabuto again as a Edo Tensei.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2012)

i am...excited for the next chapter...i think...i bored already 


i dont like the idea of madara going away too


----------



## Last shinobi (May 28, 2012)

prediction: kabuto breaks out of izanami, but it's fine cuz now he's converted and will end edo tensei himself


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2012)

I predict... well then I have no clue this week.

I also predict Naruto (it has worked until now ). 



?_Camorra_? said:


> Kabuto realises that he doesent have a true self because he doesent have any bonds left.
> Izanami horribly backfires ,Kabuto is now even more of a maniac then he was before.



I like this a lot, but I don't find it likely, sadly.


----------



## Palpatine (May 28, 2012)

Either Kabuto trolls Itachi or we switch to a different fight hopefully.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 28, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> He got the rinnegan off of Nagato


Nice troll, I should neg rep you.


Just in case you were late to the ball, nagato got them from him first. Uchiha are the ones who naturally have Rikudou sennin's EYES (Plural).
Nagato is an Uzumaki. 

Uzumaki Kekkei Genkai include

High vitality -{High stamina and yoton affinities.}
Rapid Healing
Emotional sensory prowress

No doujutsu.


----------



## titantron91 (May 28, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Uzumaki Kekkei Genkai include
> 
> High vitality -{High stamina and yoton affinities.}
> Rapid Healing
> ...



Isn't this an effect of the Nine-Tails chakra?


----------



## Turrin (May 28, 2012)

Prediction

Chapter Title: The Gift of Life

Kabuto tries to attack Itachi another time and Itachi simply disperse into crows, but does his whole finger point thing and points at the exit to the cave.

Itachi, "You can fight your fate until the day you die or you can choose to acknowledge your true-self"

Kabuto looks at the door and image of Young Urushi  & Young Kabuto appears

Young Kabuto, "Urushi is it time to go to bed?"

Young Urushi, "It's only 8 o'clock can't you tell time?"

Kabuto leaves the room starting the scene from the other flashback were Kabuto gets yelled at. Kabuto than enters the room after receiving his glasses.

The Orphans & Young Urushi, "Hahaha"

Urushi, "You got scolded and have to wear those dumb glasses"

Flashback ends, Kabuto starts to walk away from the door to the cave

Kabuto (thinking), "There is no reason left for me to walk that path"

Scene shifts to Urushi and Fodder shinobi, Fodder is stabbed by an Edo Tensei 

Fodder, "Urushi run"

Urushi, "No I'm a medical ninja I can't leave anyone behind"

Urushi gets hit by an attack from the Edo Tensei. Urushi is about to loose consciousness, but recovers, picking himself back up.

Urushi, "I can't give in now, mother always said life is a gift and so you should spend it giving that same gift to others, right Kabuto!"

Scene changes to Kabuto in Izanami. Kabuto hears Urushi calling out to him from the cave doorway and has another flashback of him and Young Urushi. Kabuto is healing a wounded person with his medical ninjutsu.

Young Kabuto, "Urushi how come you don't learn medical Ninjutsu from mother, she's always trying to teach you."

Young Urushi, "That's because medical ninjutsu is boring, I want to learn how to do summoning Ninjutsu like the Sannin or Katon Ninjutsu like the Uchiha, don't you?"

Young Kabuto, "No I only want to learn Jutsu that can help people, because mother always says life is a gift and so you should spend it giving that same gift to others."

Urushi wide eye'd. Scene shifts back to Urushi who is getting knocked around by the Tensei.

Urushi (thinking), "I didn't realize it back then, but it was that day that I acknowledge Kabuto and want to surpass him as a rival"

Series of flashbacks of Urushi struggling to learn medical Ninjutsu. Scene shifts to Kabuto as he walks through the cave door into the light.

Kabuto awakes in the cave with Sasuke & Itachi in-front of him. Sasuke points his sword at Kabuto.

Itachi, "It's okay Sasuke."

Kabuto sense Urushi is in danger through his Tensei and the movements stop. Scene switches back to Urushi & Fodder shinobi.

Fodder Shinobi, "Why did he stop?"

Kabuto Through Edo Tensei, "That is because life is a gift and so you should spend it giving that same gift to others"

Urushi, "Kabuto!?"

Scene switches to Suigetsu & Juugo:

Suigetsu, "Haven't your birds found Sasuke's location yet."

Juugo, "It's not a simple task."

Suigetsu, "Anyway just hurry we have to tell Sasuke that he must'n use Genjutsu on Kabuto."

Scene switches back to the cave.

Kabuto, "Thank you Itachi I forgot who I was, you helped me remember"

Kabuto, "I am going to end Edo Tensei now, if you have any last words to Sasuke you should say them no....ugh!"

Kabuto's skins starts bubbling up and snakes start forming all around him.

????, "Kukuku... I'm afraid no one is ending Edo Tensei today"

????, "But Kabuto is right thanks are in order Itachi"

????, "Your Izanami weakened Kabuto's will just long enough for me to finally take over and he has finally fulfilled who he truly is and given me the gift of life Kukuku"

The snakes erupt from the cave and giant page spread shows a Yamata no Orochi 2 times the size of the original with Senjutsu rings around the eyes on it's heads.

Orochimaru, "At long last Sasuke will be mine"

Side text, "The Gift of life gives birth to a terrible conclusion"
Next time: Sasuke vs Orochimaru


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Prediction
> 
> Chapter Title: The Gift of Life
> 
> ...



Except cells don't equal mind. Hashirama didn't start ranting Will of Fire from Danzo's shoulder when Danzo's chakra plummeted below his ability to control it.


----------



## Mantux31 (May 29, 2012)

Hopefully ET ends and we go back to tobi v naruto


----------



## bach (May 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> [sp]Prediction
> 
> Chapter Title: The Gift of Life
> 
> ...



i like it very much!!!
but the last part is unlikely...
we won't see orochimaru...


----------



## Seraphiel (May 29, 2012)

titantron91 said:


> Isn't this an effect of the Nine-Tails chakra?



Karin sense whenever Sauce gets "colder"


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2012)

to all of you who predict orochimaru back acting as you gave a fuck in the first place, listen to this cause this is _*you *_












give it a rest. kabuto is done for......................... and oro is not coming back............ at least not if he gets trolled


----------



## Hiei312 (May 29, 2012)

If oro comes back it'd be just to immediately get one shotted by Itachi for the third time.

i guess it'd be funny at least.


----------



## titantron91 (May 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Karin sense whenever Sauce gets "colder"



That's Karin's own jutsu

Well we don't really know if Kagura Shingan is an Uzumaki secret technique or KKG.

Nagato felt Amaterasu too. I think it's because of the Rinnegan. But you actually are on to something. GJ. Reps.


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2012)

if only juugo and suigetsu meet up with itachi and sasuke bthis chapter


----------



## Yachiru (May 29, 2012)

Brace yourselves, people. Either Madara or Zetsu are entering this chapter. The preview says it all.


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Brace yourselves, people. Either Madara or Zetsu are entering this chapter. The preview says it all.


 
preview doesn't even hint towards that


----------



## Selva (May 29, 2012)

Hopefully this battle is done for. If I see Itachi's face one more time, I'm so gonna throw up  change the scene to Tobi or Madara or something.


----------



## Yachiru (May 29, 2012)

Addy said:


> preview doesn't even hint towards that



The preview hints that cancelling ET will most likely FAIL  Kabuto breaking Izanami is expected by Itachi, so we'll scratch that off the list. Zetsu spores could kill Kabuto, but the original Zetsu is likely dead, so no. Madara? Most likely. What will he do as 25 clones fight the Kages? Go to Kabuto and kill him 

I welcome that since anything that continues the bromance between Itachi and Sasuke is great


----------



## Sarry (May 29, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> At first I thought Kabuto was going to die, but now -considering this is Kishimoto- I think he'll be used to revive all the fallen of this war after the TnJ. He might even revive Minato, Kushina, Itachi and Asuma properly (no ET) as to make the ending even more pink-fluffy-cushiony then it appears it's going to be at the moment.



Please no, just no. I barely survived Nagato's conversion/pussyification process.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (May 29, 2012)

Edo tensei will end,we'll get to see the five kages ,and final page we'll be back to Naruto vs trollbi!


----------



## Turrin (May 29, 2012)

Dark Red Z said:


> Except cells don't equal mind. Hashirama didn't start ranting Will of Fire from Danzo's shoulder when Danzo's chakra plummeted below his ability to control it.


Hashirama isn't Orochimaru tho. It's not that inconceivable that Orochimaru could have come up with a way where part of his soul was bound to the corpse Kabuto blended up.


----------



## Gabe (May 29, 2012)

end of the uchiha kabuto fight hopefully never been bored with a fight in this manga before this.

i think this chapter maybe be itachi ending edo tensei and possibly itachi telling sasuke the truth about the uchiha massacre. but also i was thinking it is to early for sasuke to change and if itachi and him talk sasuke may turn on tobi and not fight naruto. so what is when they are about to talk kabuto undoes edo or zetsu spore or something stops itachi from telling sasuke everything by some means.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 29, 2012)

Lol I can picture it:

<Kabuto ends ET>
Itachi: It's finally over.
Orochimaru (emerging): Not so fast! I've finally been able to-
<Totsuka blitz >
Itachi: My bad. Now it's over.


----------



## Ibb (May 29, 2012)

I've long since given up on Orochimaru. All of my hopes and dreams are with Kabuto. I've said it before and I'll say it again, he's the only living villain that I like.



dark messiah verdandi said:


> Nice troll, I should neg rep you.
> 
> 
> *Just in case you were late to the ball, nagato got them from him first.* Uchiha are the ones who naturally have Rikudou sennin's EYES (Plural).
> ...



Wrong.

Nagato got the Rinnegan from the real Madara. The order goes like this;

Madara => Nagato => Tobi

When Tobi said that he gave Nagato his eyes he was only saying it because he was still pretending to be Madara. When Madara was brought back to life because of Kabuto he believed that it was because Nagato at first.


----------



## mlc818 (May 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> [sp]Prediction
> 
> Chapter Title: The Gift of Life
> 
> ...



That was a really likely prediction, other than the end which seems too good to be true. ;p


----------



## Illairen (May 29, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Lol I can picture it:
> 
> <Kabuto ends ET>
> Itachi: It's finally over.
> ...




Well I don`t think Itachi can summon susanoo anymore now that 1 of his eyes is gone forever.


----------



## SaiST (May 29, 2012)

Illairen said:


> Well I don`t think Itachi can summon susanoo anymore now that 1 of his eyes is gone forever.


Itachi's left eye seems to be in the same state both of his eyes were in at the end of his bout with Sasuke, and he could still use Susanoo then.

He seemed to be pretty much blind, but used his other senses—possibly extrasensory capabilities—to fight with the little time he had left. For example, even though Orochimaru's humongous Yamata no Jutsu was right in front of him, he could only identify it by the _"sensation"_ it was giving off.

Maybe Izanagi and Izanami completely, and permanently deplete the eyes' ocular power, in addition to their _"light"_. The Mangekyou Sharingan could very well do the same... Perhaps Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan was more on the _verge_ of reaching that point of deterioration.


----------



## KevKev (May 29, 2012)

Dat Tuesday, It's spoilers time 

Hoping for last chapter of this fight
Madara doesn't get unsummoned 
Gokages beat him and Muu with their Will of thatElement


----------



## edangs (May 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> [sp]Prediction
> 
> Chapter Title: The Gift of Life
> 
> ...



I like this prediction. I have always preferred ORO to be the Final Villain.


----------



## Sasuke (May 29, 2012)

Break from Kabuto for a few chapters. Madara and Tobi time.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 29, 2012)

The Naruto and Tobi fight is going to be so epic. So, so epic.


----------



## Talis (May 29, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> The Naruto and Tobi fight is going to be so epic. So, so epic.


May god let us live long enough to witness this and Tobi's identity...


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 29, 2012)

Chapter 600: Tobi's mask breaks


Or Itachi faces Madara. I'm fine with either


----------



## Sarry (May 29, 2012)

I bet a smiley face that we switch to Madara, and one of the Kages is dead


----------



## Mantux31 (May 29, 2012)

Off-panel a kages death?
lol k


----------



## KingBoo (May 29, 2012)

my prediction/fanfic

Itachi: Ok time to end Edo
Sauske: You've been saying that for a while...just do it already

scene switches to Madara vs 5 Kages
It shows a headless gaara, a burnt raikage, onoiki face flat on the floor, and mei lifeless in a water prison technique

Madara: Just give up senju, i have already slain four of your comrades. Deactivate your regeneration and accept your fate.

Tsunade: Never! My will burns greatly, and it tells me to keep going no matter what.

Madara: So be it.

Madara revives the four kages.

Madara: Lets repeat history over and over until you understand how futile it is to fight me. There are some more techniques I would like to try, but I suppose I should brush up on my heritage.

Madara reverts his Rinnegan back to the Sharingan.

Madara: Thank the senju that you guys are here. If you wish to cease dying like dogs, take it up with her.

Scene switches back to Kabuto
Kabuto: Neji was right Itachi. I accept my fate. I just wanted friends.

Izanami ends

Itachi: Sauske will be your friend.

Sauske thinks to himself how he will rid of Kabuto later

Itachi: It is finally time to end Edo technique

Next week: Madara continues to butcher the 5 kages?! When will Itachi end Edo? And what happened to the main character?


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 29, 2012)

I would like to see the other battlefields...even for a moment...


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 29, 2012)

Hopefully the edo tensei is cancelled (except for madara) and the Kabuto business is ended this chapter.


----------



## Gabe (May 29, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> The Naruto and Tobi fight is going to be so epic. So, so epic.



hope so i want a fight in the manga where they are fighting evenly beat each other up. not one is wining at one point and the other another. i dont want periods of domination. just a brawl. 

lets see if evil show up early with his spoilers we all try to figure out. 

i wonder does sasuke realize itachi will disappear when edo is released it is weird he has not mentioned it or said to itachi they should kill kabuto so he can remain.


----------



## jplaya2023 (May 29, 2012)

Fresh Spoilers just sent to me.

Chapter 588 - Kabuto's true form.

*Inside insanami Kabuto thinking*

Kabuto "This loop will play out over and over until i can break it. But how"

*Mother approaches Kabuto in a flashback*

Mother "Kabuto, they say true strength of a shinobi comes from their will. You have the will of fire, you can make this dream become a reality"

*Kabuto smirks as he slashes mother's throat*

*Kabuto suddenly breaks free from izanami*

Kabuto "Itachi thanks to you i finally see my true self, and my true self is..........."

*Kabuto's body begins to crumble*

Itachi & Sasuke " !!!! "

*Suddenly Anko pops up with all of kabuto's features*

Ankabuto "Uchiha Itachi, i must say you impress me. You're clearly different from all Uchiha, Senju, and other bloodlines of your village. Your special"

Itachi "........."

Ankabuto "This woman was used as a fail safe in case someone binded me in an genjitsu. I programmed my body self destruct and transfer my memories and techniques into this konoha tramp"

Ankabuto "KUKUKU i'm unbeatable". I will now show u something you never seen before

*Ankabuto begins shedding his skin growing a tail, scaly wings, and takes shape of a dragon*


Ankabuto "Sasuke remember what you told my master about the hawk and the snake?" Well the dragon in history has always kept the hawk in his clutches. KUKUKU"

Sasuke "Ne-san what do we do now."

Itachi "Sasuke, you must live to carry out the will of the clan, please leave here and let me fight him"

Sasuke "Ne-san u have only 1 eye. You can't use Susano"

*Itachi forms 10 handseals and screams "Uchiha secret restoration technique*

*Itachi's eye reforms and regenerates*

Sasuke "But but how......."

Itachi "Sasuke this technique is the final uchiha secret technique which restores light into the user's eye. It's called Iganazi". The risk of this jutsu is high. It ages the user by 30 years. But since i'm already dead it does not matter as much."

*Ankabuto snarls and shoots 300 lava release fireballs at the brothers*

*Sasuke forms susano and blocks and parries the blast in his direction*

*Itachi summons a crow and uses suiton sujiheki to put out the one's in his direction*

Ankabuto "Impressive, to dodge and parry an attack of that magnitude. You 2 live up to the name uchiha. KUKUKU"

Itachi "Sasuke, please forgive me but i must fight him alone"

*Itachi touches sasuke's shoulder and teleports him to the kage battlefield*

Madara "!!!!!"

5 Kages "UCHIHA SASUKE!!!!"

Itachi "Great Kage's my brother is here to help restore peace to this world he will fight uchiha madara please heal yourselves and aid him"

Itachi "Sasuke, i have set a trap in your eyes to show you the truth once i crumble and die"

Sasuke "Itachi!!!"

*Itachi vanishes and now is back on the battlefield with Ankabuto*

Itachi "Kabuto we can begin the real fight now"

*Itachi has a flashback to his training 8 years ago*

*Itachi is bleeding profusely on his hands and knees about to die, there is a mysterious figure in the room with him*

Mysterious Figure "This cannot be the true extent of your power, you're weak you can never surpass me like this"

*The mysterious figure has a yellow aura surrounding him and spiky upkempt hair and a curve round face*

*Itachi Panting* "I will become stronger than you someday sensai"

*Mysterious Person gives Itachi something to eat and it affects Itachi dramatically*

*Itachi's starts to get up and crosses his arms*

*Scene shifts back to the cave*

Itachi "Kabuto, you will be the first person i try this power on since i fought "him"

*Itachi crosses his arms across his chest and his aura burtst through the cave and he begins to levitate off the ground*

*Itachi cups his hands and the entire cave is shaking and he fires a blue beam straight in the direction of kabuto*

Ankabuto "KUKUKU show me Itachi"

Chapter Ends


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 29, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> [sp]Fresh Spoilers just sent to me.
> 
> Chapter 588 - Kabuto's true form.
> 
> ...




DAT spoiler 


"Him" is Rikodou Sennin right ?


----------



## Shattering (May 29, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> Itachi "Sasuke this technique is the final uchiha secret technique which restores light into the user's eye. It's called *Iganazi*". The risk of this jutsu is high. It ages the user by 30 years. But since i'm already dead it does not matter as much."



Dat Hitler, he is everywhere.


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 29, 2012)

I predict another chapter explaining Izanami.


----------



## Gabe (May 29, 2012)

*Itachi forms 10 handseals and screams "Uchiha secret restoration technique* that made me laugh almost fell off the chair


----------



## eyeknockout (May 29, 2012)

i predict a switch to konoha 9 talking about how they are going to solo the war and bring back sasuke, while kiba says he'll solo tobi and then fight his rival naruto at VOTE


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 29, 2012)

Bah, this chapter sucked  You guys will be disappointed.

Turns out that somehow Kabuto managed to summon Yondaime Hokage, and the chapter ends with Minato looking at Itachi and Sasuke.


----------



## Chibason (May 29, 2012)

Muu finally shows up and interrupts Itachi's Izanami.

Once Kabuto is broken free, he summons Edo Jiraiya and Edo Shisui. 

Itachi tells Sasuke that he can handle them all by himself and urges him to use the Uchiha's ultimate technique....


Sasuke uses Run no Jutsu to escape. Even Muu is impressed.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 29, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> Fresh Spoilers just sent to me.
> 
> *Itachi touches sasuke's shoulder and teleports him to the kage battlefield*




everything seemed very canon and possible....but this right here proved to me that..... this spoiler is 100% canon and should be in konoha telegrams


----------



## KevKev (May 29, 2012)

I couldn't anymore when "Iganazi" came to my eyes


----------



## EJ (May 29, 2012)

Are you fucking serious.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 29, 2012)

Just...switch...to...another...fight...please...


----------



## tears (May 29, 2012)

Closure 
and then switch to other fight


----------



## Sarry (May 29, 2012)

OO I feel this chapter will be good. 
I hope Madara shows up


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

I predict that we will switch back to the Madara vs Kages fight.


----------



## Lovely (May 29, 2012)

I also want a switch, even if its only a few shots or so.


----------



## Marsala (May 29, 2012)

It might become something crazy where Madara summons 25 meteors and Deidara escapes and is about to blow up all the reinforcements running towards Naruto (i.e. most of the supporting cast) when Itachi forces Edo Tensei to end at the last moment.


----------



## tears (May 29, 2012)

i wanna see Naruto and Kurama


----------



## Quintessential (May 29, 2012)

There is a war going on we need to know whats going on everywhere. I hope we get an update on all fronts this chapter.
Wrap up Kabuto vs Uchiha fight. 5 pages. plot development.cliff hanger. Switch Scene.
kages vs madara. 5 pages. Plot development. Switch scene.
naruto vs tobi. 7 pages. plot development. Final cliffhanger.
Come on!


----------



## Rawri (May 29, 2012)

I want to see Madara vs Kages. It's been too long. The best fight going on imo.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Marsala said:


> It might become something crazy where Madara summons 25 meteors and Deidara escapes and is about to blow up all the reinforcements running towards Naruto (i.e. most of the supporting cast) when Itachi forces Edo Tensei to end at the last moment.


 
I do expect something similar to happen.


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> Itachi "Sasuke this technique is the final uchiha secret technique which restores light into the user's eye. It's called Iganazi". The risk of this jutsu is high. It ages the user by 30 years. But since i'm already dead it does not matter as much."



All of this paragraph, Iganazi and Itachi bypassing consequences because he's dead.


----------



## geminis (May 29, 2012)

I'm expecting Kabuto to actually snap out of Izanami and pull a swift escape somehow....this maneuver will cost him a ton of chakra and therefore he is forced to end edo tensei anyway except for Madara who he decides to maintain active with his last bit of chakra he steals from The Snake chick on the floor.

Itachi sensing this tries to finally take Kabuto seriously and says "I'll have to ki..." But disappears before he can finish his words.

Sasuke starts crying


----------



## eyeknockout (May 29, 2012)

geminis said:


> I'm expecting Kabuto to actually snap out of Izanami and pull a swift escape somehow....this maneuver will cost him a ton of chakra and therefore he is forced to end edo tensei anyway except for Madara who he decides to maintain active with his last bit of chakra he steals from The Snake chick on the floor.
> 
> Itachi sensing this tries to finally take Kabuto seriously and says "I'll have to ki..." But disappears before he can finish his words.
> 
> Sasuke starts crying



if he could keep madara alive as an edo and desummon itachi, i'm sure he would have already unless he's just stupid

but i doubt itachi will dissapear in one chapter, you are talking about one of the most popular characters in the series for fans and kishi, he will either have another drawn out death bed moment or he just won't leave the manga again. i doubt he'll be cut off mid sentence like orochimaru


----------



## geminis (May 29, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> if he could keep madara alive as an edo and desummon itachi, i'm sure he would have already unless he's just stupid
> 
> but i doubt itachi will dissapear in one chapter, you are talking about one of the most popular characters in the series for fans and kishi, he will either have another drawn out death bed moment or he just won't leave the manga again. i doubt he'll be cut off mid sentence like orochimaru



I hope not, but I can see Kishi trying to pull a fast one on us like his boy kubo....if it were up to me, Itachi would stay for the rest of the manga but then Sasuke will never come out of his shadow.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 29, 2012)

i predict white zetsu will pop out of kabuto and be all like

"HELLO~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!"


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (May 29, 2012)

I betcha Karin, Juugo and Suigetsu show up where they are. Something bad happens.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 29, 2012)

spoiler:


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 29, 2012)

I just hope it doesn't have any mentions of that God-forsaken panel-stealing orphanage...


----------



## Sarry (May 29, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> spoiler:



And they kill each other over that position. 
Meanwhile Sasuke went out and claimed himself to be the lord of ninjas


----------



## auem (May 29, 2012)

i expect chapter to end with '...finally it's time to cancel edo-tensei once and for all'...along this type of line...


----------



## Olivia (May 29, 2012)

I remember when Kabuto was supposed to be Sakura's final villain, or at least everyone thought so.


----------



## Jad (May 30, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> I remember when Kabuto was supposed to be Sakura's final villain, or at least everyone thought so.



Makes sense, but I thought he would be Kakashi's.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 30, 2012)

Personally, I've yet to see that sensor ninja from the mist engaged by any shinobi from the Alliance. Maybe he has secretly been protecting and watching over Kabuto, and will perhaps save Kabuto somehow?


----------



## geminis (May 30, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Personally, I've yet to see that sensor ninja from the mist engaged by any shinobi from the Alliance. Maybe he has secretly been protecting and watching over Kabuto, and will perhaps save Kabuto somehow?



lol would be a nice twist.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (May 30, 2012)

It's probably gonna take at least one more chapter after this one before Itachi says his goodbyes to Sasuke. Then we can FINALLY move on to the summer (main) event - Naruto & company VS Tobi.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Personally, I've yet to see that sensor ninja from the mist engaged by any shinobi from the Alliance. Maybe he has secretly been protecting and watching over Kabuto, and will perhaps save Kabuto somehow?



wasnt he attacked by naruto along with kimamarro and chiyo?


----------



## T-Bag (May 30, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Personally, I've yet to see that sensor ninja from the mist engaged by any shinobi from the Alliance. Maybe he has secretly been protecting and watching over Kabuto, and will perhaps save Kabuto somehow?



there's muu for that. im sure that other guy ur talkin about got sealed long time ago


----------



## Squeek (May 30, 2012)

sad truth boys, Kabuto will die for the sake of continuity with Madara... before kabuto is forced to deactivate edo tensei... otherwise it would be too easy for the alliance... its either kabuto accepts his faith and kills himself, or somebody kills him like tobi, who now knows that killing him will not stop the edo tensei, and ensuring the continuity of the edo tensei...
hmmm.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

588: The Bodies Hit The Floor

Scene switch to Naruto
Bee is captured
Scene switch to Madara
Madara kills a kage
Scene switch to Rookies
Zetsu clone kills a rookie
Scene switch to Itachi
Edo tensei ends

Next chapter: The alliance's response!


----------



## geminis (May 30, 2012)

Squeek said:


> sad truth boys, Kabuto will die for the sake of continuity with Madara... before kabuto is forced to deactivate edo tensei... otherwise it would be too easy for the alliance... its either kabuto accepts his faith and kills himself, or somebody kills him like tobi, who now knows that killing him will not stop the edo tensei, and ensuring the continuity of the edo tensei...
> hmmm.



I actually want Kabuto to survive somehow...but I think Sasuke won't let him dip after Itachi is gone.


----------



## boohead (May 30, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> Just...switch...to...another...fight...please...



We can only hope


----------



## KevKev (May 30, 2012)

It's been really quiet in here 

It's like everyone accepted the fact we might be trolled because of Kabuto trolling us with Edo Tensei and decided not to stay up for spoilers


----------



## geminis (May 30, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> It's been really quiet in here
> 
> It's like everyone accepted the fact we might be trolled because of Kabuto trolling us with Edo Tensei and decided not to stay up for spoilers



This fight is too boring......
FUCK I WISH ITACHI WOULD JUST MERC HIM OR HAVE KABUTO DIP ALREADY


----------



## T-Bag (May 30, 2012)

it'll likely switch. or muu interrupts


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 30, 2012)

I have a feeling that Kabuto has yet to reveal his strongest form which would be similar to Oro's Yamatano Orochi but far more powerfull. An 8 headed Dragon that shoots energy blasts ? Do want


----------



## T-Bag (May 30, 2012)

this orochimaru shit is getting old. ya just love him to come back and get beat. over and over again


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> re posting the spoiler
> 
> Chapter 588 - Kabuto's true form.
> 
> ...


i loled so hard


----------



## dream (May 30, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> spoiler



Wonderful spoiler.


----------



## sagroth (May 30, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> It's been really quiet in here
> 
> It's like everyone accepted the fact we might be trolled because of Kabuto trolling us with Edo Tensei and decided not to stay up for spoilers



Well, that last chapter was rather awful. I wouldn't be bothering tonight if I wans't already at work.

I would love for it to switch over to something else, but I don't have any energy left to rage if it doesn't.

I doubt we'll even see Evil tonight.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 30, 2012)

No more talk time for brothers....

It's about time were due for an action chapter...

Naruto, Madara, or Kabuto's(Revenge) please.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

Quite possibly the only thing that could make the next chapter feel exciting would be if evil future Sasuke traveled back in time and warned him of the coming invasion of Uzumaki babies from space.


----------



## MS81 (May 30, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> No more talk time for brothers....
> 
> It's about time were due for an action chapter...
> 
> Naruto, Madara, or Kabuto's(Revenge) please.



I hope this was to show Sasuke how much more powerful his eyes are compare to Itachi now that he has EMS.


----------



## KevKev (May 30, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Quite possibly the only thing that could make the next chapter feel exciting would be if *evil future Sasuke *traveled back in time and warned him of the coming invasion of Uzumaki babies from space.



Is he supposed to be Tobi?  I like that idea

It's almost time


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 30, 2012)

Chapter 588- Madara and the Orphanage; Chillin like a Villain

Madara teleports to the orphanage and burns it to the ground, then teleports to Kabuto to show him the severed heads of his brethren, pushes him down, stomps on his glasses, takes his lunch money, then kills him, and Sasuke and Itachi and him just chill for a bit and discuss MS techniques like trading cards.


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (May 30, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Quite possibly the only thing that could make the next chapter feel exciting would be if evil future Sasuke traveled back in time and warned him of the coming invasion of Uzumaki babies from space.



I would read the shit out of that chapter.


----------



## Palpatine (May 30, 2012)

Tobi takes off his mask and it's Nono Yakushi.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

i am feeling quite apathetic to the manga right now


----------



## sagroth (May 30, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Quite possibly the only thing that could make the next chapter feel exciting would be if evil future Sasuke traveled back in time and warned him of the coming invasion of Uzumaki babies from space.




I would dance in the aisle to the simple words "scene switches to" unless the sentence ended with "the orphanage" or "a flashback."

If it ended with those two, I'd choke someone.


----------



## Palpatine (May 30, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i am feeling quite apathetic to the manga right now



Me too pretty much.

The last chapter just shattered a lot of the hope I had for this arc to remain interesting.


----------



## sagroth (May 30, 2012)

Remember how awesome so many folks felt after Naruto and Kyuubi finally let the smack down?

Does anyone feel the tiniest bit of that excitement any more?

Thought not. 

Anyone who wants to defend this fight, just keep those last few sentences in mind.


----------



## Palpatine (May 30, 2012)

I pray we go back to Naruto vs. Tobi.

That fight was really getting good. Although this glorified circlejerk of a fight kind of ruined the mood.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

i think we all  want to see the other fights as well ,and its about time we'll get some Madara vs kages scenes and Tobi vs Naruto and bee fight scenes.


----------



## tears (May 30, 2012)

Kabuto reveals who tobi is before itachi cancel edo's...


----------



## Palpatine (May 30, 2012)

anothertears said:


> Kabuto reveals who tobi is before itachi cancel edo's...



I have my doubts Kabuto really knows who Tobi is.


----------



## Jakeirako (May 30, 2012)

I seriously hope the next chapter shows another battlefield instead of Kabuto talking about his woes and Itachi chipping in for the entire chapter.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 30, 2012)

No spoilers yet? Never been so happy of having work to dispatch. I hope when I finish the spoilers are there.

About Jplaya, as always your spoilers make me laugh BUT however I have held for some time the idea "that" jutsu may very well be an advanced soul transfer jutsu.


----------



## geminis (May 30, 2012)

Tobi is just an uchiha lowlife who was a genin his whole life a la Kabuto and he kept backstabbing his comrades and stealing their eye power.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (May 30, 2012)

The Mysterious Person in Jplaya's spoiler was Vegeto wasn't it.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

I dont know why but it feels like Kabuto's storyline was shaped like that for the sake of Itachi saying all those things...this sucks. Affect one character's personality and storyline for the sake of the other sucks. I will never be able to believe that Kabuto's story would be like that if it was anyone other than itachi going to stop edo tensei.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

no spoiler yet? damn you itachi, you didn't have to end the spoilers this chapter also


----------



## sagroth (May 30, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> I dont know why but it feels like Kabuto's storyline was shaped like that for the sake of Itachi saying all those things...this sucks. Affect one character's personality and storyline for the sake of the other sucks. I will never be able to believe that Kabuto's story would be like that if it was anyone other than itachi going to stop edo tensei.



I'd bet Kabuto's story is going to be used more to frame Tobi's reveal and backstory. Note the whole "not knowing yourself" similarity between the two.


----------



## sagroth (May 30, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> no spoiler yet? damn you itachi, you didn't have to end the spoilers this chapter also



Has Mangateers really been showing up this early? I know T and Ohana are at least an hour or two away.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 30, 2012)

First Page...Rock Lee kicks Tobi. Forum explodes, I drink tea, Superman loses his virginity. EPIC


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 30, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> I dont know why but it feels like Kabuto's storyline was shaped like that for the sake of Itachi saying all those things...this sucks. Affect one character's personality and storyline for the sake of the other sucks. I will never be able to believe that Kabuto's story would be like that if it was anyone other than itachi going to stop edo tensei.



Funny, I've slightly different feeling: that Itachi's inner crisis was far-fetched and prepared in a way it that's convenient with Kabuto's situation.

For Kabuto we have his words to Naruto about his identity struggle.

But with Itachi? None.


----------



## tears (May 30, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I have my doubts Kabuto really knows who Tobi is.





sagroth said:


> I'd bet Kabuto's story is going to be used more to frame Tobi's reveal and backstory. Note the whole "not knowing yourself" similarity between the two.



this. 
not reveal as in person who tobi is, but some backstory i guess


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

damn madara is owning the kages and looks like finally full susanno from madara


----------



## Mangateers (May 30, 2012)

Hope you don't mind we spent a few minutes cleaning the spoilers this week.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

You know that prediction I made about one of the kages getting killed? Yeah, that one. I think it just came true.






sagroth said:


> I'd bet Kabuto's story is going to be used more to frame Tobi's reveal and backstory. Note the whole "not knowing yourself" similarity between the two.


 Wow.

inb4 Tobi has no past.


----------



## Deadway (May 30, 2012)

Madara used genjutsu on A, inb4 shitstorm.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

wow at the end.full susanoo?and did madara broke out of garra sealing?


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

Mangateers said:


> Hope you don't mind we spent a few minutes cleaning the spoilers this week.



thanks do mind it


----------



## Brain Slug (May 30, 2012)

Spoilers are out, and holy shit.  Madara versus the 5 Kage is _easily_ the best fight of the three, man.  Madara looks like he's just kicking their collective asses.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Madara used genjutsu on A, inb4 shitstorm.


Sharingan > Your favorite character.  

A ain't that invincible killing machine after all.


----------



## KevKev (May 30, 2012)

DAT Susano'o in the end.

Im going to get nightmares, aren't I


----------



## geminis (May 30, 2012)

lol so the dude who mentioned switching back to madara dropping meteors was right after all?


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

finally see madaras famed genjutsu onoki has been saying not to look in his eyes all the time since we all thought tobi was madara


----------



## BroKage (May 30, 2012)

Lol the clones really did use Susano'o.

Madara's a dick.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

they cant seal him.
and lol madaras clones can use susanoos!!!
this is too haxed.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

So much  for The Rakiage can't get caught in gejutsu mwahahhahahahahahahha. And it seems they failed to seal him again.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

Brain Slug said:


> Spoilers are out, and holy shit.  Madara versus the 5 Kage is _easily_ the best fight of the three, man.  Madara looks like he's just kicking their collective asses.


The kages are getting owned six ways to sunday.

Mei, Gaara, Tsunade and A are down.

Susanoo's all over the place. This is...


----------



## Deadway (May 30, 2012)

Does anyone else see a Jinton in the cliffhanger? Muu back at 100%?


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

looks like onoki dust tech at the end like it was cut maybe a new dust tech from onoki like a barrier for protection


----------



## Kαrin (May 30, 2012)

Whoa. 

Go Madara. Itachi better not stop edo tensei anytime soon.


----------



## geminis (May 30, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Does anyone else see a Jinton in the cliffhanger? Muu back at 100%?



Nah bro, that's some more Madara abuse.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 30, 2012)

I knew Madara wouldn't disappoint


----------



## Deadway (May 30, 2012)

geminis said:


> Nah bro, that's some more Madara abuse.



So Madara can use Jinton now?


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

i hope we see more of the Rinnegan power this week.at east in the end it seems so.he broke the sealing of garra with it. so it seems.
and is that jutsu at the end Madaras?
Rinnegan gave him the option to use jinton?


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

Rofl and people ask why everyone thinks Kabuto is a chump. I mean look at Madara in all his majestic glory.

@vered it seems he just went full Susano'o while they tried to seal him.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

madaras sussano is the sickest one in the manga looks like more hand signs from it


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2012)

That mangateers website doesn't load up well on mobile.

Can someone post the spoilers in our thread?


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 30, 2012)

GAARA BE HOLDING IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## KevKev (May 30, 2012)

Lol, these Susano'o have feet, it's so awkward seeing them be able to walk 

I don't care what the plot says, but there's no way in hell Hashirama beat Madara at VoTE


----------



## Moon Fang (May 30, 2012)

Holy shit is that Madaras Susanoo at the end ?


----------



## Palpatine (May 30, 2012)




----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Rofl and people ask why everyone thinks Kabuto is a chump. I mean look at Madara in all his majestic glory.
> 
> @vered it seems he just went full Susano'o while they tried to seal him.



yea but he used a jutus in the end.


----------



## sagroth (May 30, 2012)

And the manga is saved.


----------



## BlinkST (May 30, 2012)

Susanoo is the fucking god of battle. Just look at how it just towers over everything else like _"Fuck you! I'm Susanoo! U do anal?"_.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 30, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> So much  for The Rakiage can't get caught in gejutsu mwahahhahahahahahahha. And it seems they failed to seal him again.



Can't genjutsu him if you can't outspeed him which is what happened to Sasuke


----------



## geminis (May 30, 2012)

Deadway said:


> So Madara can use Jinton now?



He can probably do it now that he has rinnegan or whatever but I don't think that's jinton, notice his complete susano-o did some seal of sort and is preparing some type of blast.


----------



## tears (May 30, 2012)

some closure plz 

oh well back to kages vs edo madara 

is that full susanno?


----------



## BroKage (May 30, 2012)

Maybe EMS lets you copy Kekkei Genkai.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Can't genjutsu him if you can't outspeed him which is what happened to Sasuke



A guy made a mega thread why he is unable to be gejutsued because bla bla bla and everyone sucked his dick. That's what I am referring to.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

really all his clones can use susanoo thats too haxed.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 30, 2012)

I just hope Mei is alright..


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (May 30, 2012)

Itachi taking Kabuto's glasses...this will not end well


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

i think madara used the jinton attack to try to take them all out in one shot.


----------



## Brain Slug (May 30, 2012)

Holy. Shit.  You know how the Sharingan lets you copy jutsus?

What if the Eternal Sharingan lets you copy Kekkei Genkais and Totas as well?

Jesuschristthismangaisawesome.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

rinnegan probably allows a user to use kekkei genkais


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

Brain Slug said:


> Holy. Shit.  You know how the Sharingan lets you copy jutsus?
> 
> What if the Eternal Sharingan lets you copy Kekkei Genkais and Totas as well?
> 
> Jesuschristthismangaisawesome.



its probably Rinnegan.let you use all jutsus may finally come to pass.
but if the Rinnegan allows one to use kekkai genkai it would explain why its the top dojutsu.


----------



## Palpatine (May 30, 2012)

Madara is beyond hax


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 30, 2012)

Am I the only one seeing Gaara not getting touched by all those Susanoo demons? That's some impressive shit.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 30, 2012)

God damn!
Back to the madara fight. That means back to the asswhoopins. Thank you kishi.
I did enjoy the kabuto fight, but something about DAT MADARA.


MFW his full susano'o is a sohei!


----------



## KingBoo (May 30, 2012)

*sees madara's new susano form*

sorry itachi, i have a new uchiha i like more


----------



## Deana (May 30, 2012)

Dat Gaara, wishing he had peeps from his generation to help him hold down the fort becuz them other old bag of bones called Kages are embarrassing themselves.

Dat Kraken Madara be kicking ass.

Gaara and Madara is awesome! ^__^


----------



## sasutachi (May 30, 2012)

susanoos have foots.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

we need a translator assap.


----------



## geminis (May 30, 2012)

I think that's just another jutsu a double Susano-o can pull off.


----------



## BlinkST (May 30, 2012)

I'm literally rofling at how people had this conception that Raikage can simply run circles around Susanoo, and Madara just caught him like he was picking a apple or something


----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

sharingan allows you to copy any jutsu except kekkai genkais, rinnegan allows the use of any element. use multiple elements at once and copy onoki with sharingan and it makes sense to say madara has dust release

i'm sorry to say this itachi  but madara has ended the borefest before you could end edo tensei


----------



## sagroth (May 30, 2012)

The sad part is this level of beat down means that Madara will vanish soon from the Edo ending. The Kages can't win this.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> Am I the only one seeing Gaara not getting touched by all those Susanoo demons? That's some impressive shit.



Well he is fighting in a desert, if he had any less sand to work with the first hit would have fractured his spine. Idk if you noticed but every fight he had in the war he had the natural advantage.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

Madara/kages is truly the best fight going on right now.and madara is easily the most haxed being.
and i want a confirmation on the kekkai genkai thing .


----------



## CA182 (May 30, 2012)

...If Madara has reappeared then it looks like edo tensei really will end soon.

Goodbye Kabuto 

(Also please notice it's Gaara who saved Mei and nearly sealed Madara again. People need to give him more respect. )


----------



## Palpatine (May 30, 2012)

Madara >>>>>>>> Itachi any day.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

vered said:


> Madara/kages is truly the best fight going on right now.and madara is easily the most haxed being.



Well my dear vered, he is an Uchiha


----------



## SaiST (May 30, 2012)

Madara's Susanoo wins. gg

And so much for the Raiton no Yoroi granting Genjutsu immunity...


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

didnt even notice mei being saved till  by gaara seems he is the only one not getting owned


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 30, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> I'm literally rofling at how people had this conception that Raikage can simply run circles around Susanoo, and Madara just caught him like he was picking a apple or something



Umm...you do know he was probably holding his own against MULTIPLE Susanoos before finally getting caught off-guard...right?


----------



## sasutachi (May 30, 2012)

damn kishi i want sasuke and itachi vs madara, susanoo vs susanoo.
and another interesting point is madara used ems to genjutsu raikage,maybe rinnegan isn't really genjutsu type.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

madara's susanoo looks scary as hell o.O


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 30, 2012)

i guess this ruins anyother fan speculation that raikage lightning synapses made him immune to genjutsu


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> damn kishi i want sasuke and itachi vs madara, susanoo vs susanoo.
> and another interesting point is madara used ems to genjutsu raikage,maybe rinnegan isn't really genjutsu type.



madara would owned them so i think think this is why kishi did not have kabuto summon madara


----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

spoiler from T translated

And die protecting the village and say weasel weasel as hidden in the leaves.
 Sasuke says can not forgive the leaves and
 Itachi also stop the art in order not to neglect that had committed to Naruto.

 Tries to weasel Kikidaso how to release genjutsu the helmet.
 Once the Kage Vs
 Madara was giving my best effort to cooperate but was cornered become a pinch. Susano issued a complete body.


----------



## Tengu (May 30, 2012)

Shit just got real, also I see A getting caught in a genjutsu, nice to see that he isn't _immune_ anymore.
Anyway looks like indeed Edo Tensei will get cancelled, otherwise the kages will die, this looks like a very entertaining chapter.


----------



## BlinkST (May 30, 2012)

Anyone else notice the bow-like weapons carried by Susanoo on it's sides? I wouldn't be surprised if it started drawing on all kinds of weapons.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

if someone tries to seal madara at the end probably mean the clones were taken out or maybe they tried to seal madara to get rid of the clones


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 30, 2012)

Lookit all them Susano'o's.


----------



## CA182 (May 30, 2012)

Wait guys before giving jinton to Madara, is it not more likely that Onoki has just used a suicide kinjutsu?

Since it would be the sort of cliffhanger Kishi loves.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

Gabe said:


> if someone tries to seal madara at the end probably mean the clones were taken out or maybe they tried to seal madara to get rid of the clones



they probably used a plan to get the real madara and seal him.but it failed since he just burst out of the sealing.


----------



## KevKev (May 30, 2012)

I love how Madara's Final Susano'o is like "Lol, Kages. You should never said yes. "


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 30, 2012)

Does Madara's full Susanoo have fucking wings? Man I can't make out jack.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 30, 2012)

thought the ending meant edo tensei got undone


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

ok guys Madara got jinton!!!!!saw in 2ch the commment.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 30, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> I'm literally rofling at how people had this conception that Raikage can simply run circles around Susanoo, and Madara just caught him like he was picking a apple or something



It looked like he was caught off guard .


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

Well, he is not staying then. He is too damn strong.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 30, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Madara's Susanoo wins. gg
> 
> And so much for the Raiton no Yoroi granting Genjutsu immunity...



Another examples of Kishi >>>> Popular Naruto forum opinion.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 30, 2012)

ahhhh shit madara went full susanno mode


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

omgomg if madara can use kekai gekai genkai with the rinnegan!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Susanoo is the fucking god of battle. Just look at how it just towers over everything else like _"Fuck you! I'm Susanoo! U do anal?"_.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 30, 2012)

Jesus christ. Naruto NEEDS to fight THIS Madara. They're just so fucking perfect for oneanother to brawl with.

- Super Susanoo vs Kurama Avatar
- Clones vs Clones
- Meteors vs Nukes

Everything is just...right. Make it happen Kishi.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

so he even has jinton he is to strong to remain in the manga dont want him to go out that way by undoing edo. kabuto created a monster it seems. this guy looks like a real FV


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

his susanoo arms have "feathers" like sasuke's, i wonder what are those things on the sides, could really be wings


----------



## Jad (May 30, 2012)

So much for Tsunade having slug mode, she'd of used it by now.

Mei looks like she got knocked the fug out!!!!!!

Raikage Ei, not so speedy anymore!~

Gaara, ultimate defence is truly Ultimate.

Oonoki, probably already half way to mexico.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 30, 2012)

Now i'm looking forward to the next Naruto game with all these Madara feats.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

just realized if madara's clones have susanoo then the kage's must have said yes when madara asked if the clones should use susanoo 

madara: should my clones use susanoo?

gaara: yes 

Tsunade: yes, i'll break through it all with will of fire

raikage: i'll blitz all 25 of them even with susanoo

mei: the more powerful men the better 

onoki: damn right

madara: wow....you are all so stupid


----------



## bearzerger (May 30, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> Does Madara's full Susanoo have fucking wings? Man I can't make out jack.



No, it's just wearing a cloak. One thing though. That completed Susanoo is effing huge. It's like twenty times as large as those incomplete ones. And it's the Susanoo that's apparently using the Jinton.

By the way for all those people who try to make a big deal out of A getting caught in a genjutsu. It isn't. His "immunity", if one can call it such was always his speed. Since he got caught by the Susanoo obviously he can't use his speed to evade it.


----------



## Tengu (May 30, 2012)

The rinnegan lets you use all elements, therefore, Madara should be able to use any jutsu, i wonder how Madara actually died?


----------



## CA182 (May 30, 2012)

...Hey guys, does anyone know what exactly happened to Muu...

Since if Kabuto is now comatose he can't be controlling him right?


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

kages should have said no to sussano madara probably lied either way about giving them a choice


----------



## Jad (May 30, 2012)

Man Kages, no chance in hell, they are run out, out numbered, out gunned. Just let Gai go 8 Gates and manhandle this punk xD


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

Tengu said:


> The rinnegan lets you use all elements, therefore, Madara should be able to use any jutsu, i wonder how Madara actually died?



yea but it may also be the first confirmation it can let you use kekkai genkai as well.which is a huge thing.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 30, 2012)

Madara kicks asses.


----------



## BroKage (May 30, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Another examples of Kishi >>>> Popular Naruto forum opinion.



No, this is kinda Kishi's fault in the first place. If he had given any explanation at all as to why Sasuke didn't try to use genjutsu on the Raikage, nobody would've had to make theories.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

if this is madara imagine RS


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

i cant wait to see what madara will be saying this chapter, if the kages really said yes to susanoo


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> No, it's just wearing a cloak. One thing though. That completed Susanoo is effing huge. It's like twenty times as large as those incomplete ones. And it's the Susanoo that's apparently using the Jinton.
> *
> By the way for all those people who try to make a big deal out of A getting caught in a genjutsu. It isn't. His "immunity", if one can call it such was always his speed. Since he got caught by the Susanoo obviously he can't use his speed to evade it.*



Wasn't talking about that, but about the thread that raiton no yori makes him immune to genjutsu/tsuki that everyone praised and agreed upon.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

where is klue at a moment like this.


----------



## bearzerger (May 30, 2012)

While Madara clearly is going to overwhelm this chapter I'd say Gaara deserves atleast honorable mention. Blocking four Susanoo attacks at the same time with his Sand while protecting Mei at the same time. Quite impressive. It underlines that he'll be the number 2 in the Naruto era.


----------



## CA182 (May 30, 2012)

vered said:


> yea but it may also be the first confirmation it can let you use kekkai genkai as well.which is a huge thing.



So is this the first sign the sage had various kekkei genkai to his name?


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 30, 2012)

The Battledome is gonna be fucking fun this week.


----------



## Maerala (May 30, 2012)

Why does anyone think the Kage would actually say yes to Susanoo? 

As if Madara really intended to give them a choice in the first place.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

probably everyone with a kekei genkai is related to the sage


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> While Madara clearly is going to overwhelm this chapter I'd say Gaara deserves atleast honorable mention. Blocking four Susanoo attacks at the same time with his Sand while protecting Mei at the same time. Quite impressive. It underlines that he'll be the number 2 in the Naruto era.



I don't think anything he has shown is impressive, he is fighting in a desert, if it was a normal setting where his opponent would not let him create a desert even hebi Sasuke would beat him.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

CA182 said:


> So is this the first sign the sage had various kekkei genkai to his name?



wont be surprising.after all it was stated that the sage could use any jutsu.


----------



## Tengu (May 30, 2012)

vered said:


> yea but it may also be the first confirmation it can let you use kekkai genkai as well.which is a huge thing.



Well using any jutsu includes them all, even blood-lines. There have been statements in the manga about Rikudou being able to use any jutsu.
He wasn't called a god for nothing.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 30, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> While Madara clearly is going to overwhelm this chapter *I'd say Gaara deserves atleast honorable mention.* Blocking four Susanoo attacks at the same time with his Sand while protecting Mei at the same time. Quite impressive. It underlines that he'll be the number 2 in the Naruto era.



Real talk. His showing in that page made me come here immediately and praise him before I said anything else.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 30, 2012)

Madara went full power?


----------



## dream (May 30, 2012)

Well, at least we see Madara vs the Kages again.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

Tengu said:


> Well using any jutsu includes them all, even blood-lines. There have been statements in the manga about Rikudou being able to use any jutsu.
> He wasn't called a god for nothing.



true though till now it was believed to be only the 5 elements.but now we may get a confirmation about boodlines as well.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 30, 2012)

Raikage got genjutsu GG'D ? 


and Madara's full form Susano'o is


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

this is bad news though...madara will be deactivated soon T_T


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 30, 2012)

Damn, Edo Madara+ got even more hax.


----------



## BlinkST (May 30, 2012)

Tengu said:


> Well using any jutsu includes them all, even blood-lines. There have been statements in the manga about Rikudou being able to use any jutsu.
> He wasn't called a god for nothing.


You guys are taking that out of context if you seriously think this of all things actually "confirms" that the Rinnegan is capable of replicating jutsu in the same manner as the Sharingan, as well as use kekkei genkai powers that have nothing to do with it. Madara's use of Mokuto for starters was explictly credited to the genes he stole from Hashirama that was implanted in his chest, not the Rinnegan.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 30, 2012)

Well if Kishi is feeling so happy making Madara this haxxx...

I wonder if Naruto can make clones that can use the Kurama avatar.

25 Kuramas on the roam bitches. Believe it.


----------



## bearzerger (May 30, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Wasn't talking about that, but about the thread that raiton no yori makes him immune to genjutsu/tsuki that everyone praised and agreed upon.


Ahh, well that thread was nonsense in that case.


----------



## CA182 (May 30, 2012)

Hmm so who's susanoo is better Itachi's or Madara's?


----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

RIP kages

tsunade you didn't show the true power of a senju
raikage your blitzing meant nothing to madara
onoki you were only your strongest technique...a bit of dust towards madara
gaara your ultimate defense was just a wall of water to madara
mei....i don't even know what you were doing out there 

you will all probably be missed


----------



## Jad (May 30, 2012)

Man, that Madara, only he can keep his hair looking soo fresh, hip and bouncy while manhandling the Ninja villages top shinobo's.


----------



## SaiST (May 30, 2012)

Huh... The one that cast the Genjutsu on A was using the Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan, not the Rinnegan.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> You guys are taking that out of context if you seriously think this of all things actually "confirms" that the Rinnegan is capable of replicating jutsu in the same manner as the Sharingan, as well as use kekkei genkai powers that have nothing to do with it.



why not?it was stated  giving the ability to use any jutsu.the sharingan copy things but it cant give you the ability to use kekai genkais.
however with the Rinnegan its another story as i always predicted it will be confirmed to give the ability to use kekkai genkai as well.


----------



## Deana (May 30, 2012)

Gaara (to the other Kages): Why are you guys so old?  Your will of fire has turned to ashes.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> You guys are taking that out of context if you seriously think this of all things actually "confirms" that the Rinnegan is capable of replicating jutsu in the same manner as the Sharingan, as well as use kekkei genkai powers that have nothing to do with it. Madara's use of Mokuto for starters was explictly credited to the genes he stole from Hashirama that was implanted in his chest, not the Rinnegan.


i think that kishi could be showing a perfect EMS-Rinnegan cooperation


sharingan copies, rinnegan enables the possibility of using the KG


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

madaras sussano is better CA182
wonder what happens next a kages dies before madara going away maybe onoki sacrifising himself to stop the jinton


----------



## BlinkST (May 30, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Hmm so who's susanoo is better Itachi's or Madara's?


King soloes 



Jeαnne said:


> sharingan copies, rinnegan enables the possibility of using the KG


You still need the actual genes to use the kkg, so I don't see what the Rinnegan would have to do with that.


----------



## Jad (May 30, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> King soloes



Your King has been overthrown, deal with it


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

And once again, its madara's susanoo who makes the handsigns


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

E-touch doesn't have EMS, so Madara obv ;D


----------



## shyakugaun (May 30, 2012)

*BY GOD THAT SUSANO IS HUGE  *


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 30, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> RIP kages
> 
> tsunade you didn't show the true power of a senju
> raikage your blitzing meant nothing to madara
> ...



RIP indeed. Let's be real though...the Kages keep getting the best of Madara then he keeps getting more serious and throws something heavy at them...

But...

THE KAGES SOMEHOW KEEP FINDING THE TOOLS TO STAY ALIVE.

Who's to say they can't keep grinding as they've been doing since the fight began?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> Jesus christ. Naruto NEEDS to fight THIS Madara. They're just so fucking perfect for oneanother to brawl with.
> 
> - Super Susanoo vs Kurama Avatar
> - Clones vs Clones
> ...



And why would you want to see a fight where you seemingly believe they have techs perfect to cancel each other out?

Madara stomps either way.


----------



## Grimsley (May 30, 2012)

I've been waiting for them to get back to this fight forever! 

New Mizukage feats please!!


----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

anyone ready for full susanoo calling forth the moon to crush the earth? it's gonna happen


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> And once again, its madara's susanoo who makes the handsigns



with the Rinnegan activate.dont forget that


----------



## CA182 (May 30, 2012)

I'm renaming him "Swagdara the Pimp." Since even when owning he's knocking the bitches around for fun.


----------



## Jad (May 30, 2012)

Monarch said:


> I've been waiting for them to get back to this fight forever!
> 
> New Mizukage feats please!!



Her feat is failing from the scans we have been given at the moment. Getting knocked the Fug out~


----------



## Nikushimi (May 30, 2012)

Holy shit, this chapter actually looks like it's going to be awesome.

'Bout damn time.

And lol @ Susano'o with feet. I knew it was only a matter of time.

Madara's full Susano'o looks creepy, though. And it looks like he really wasn't bluffing when he said all those clones could use Susano'o at the same time.

I wonder how Raikage's gonna get out of that Genjutsu.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

i dont know how tobi can top this


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (May 30, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Huh... The one that cast the Genjutsu on A was using the Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan, not the Rinnegan.



Genjutsu using Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan may actually be stronger than genjutsu used by Rinnegan.

That's the only explanation of him using sharingan that makes any sense.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

susanoo makes me think of juubi for some reason

its like the only non bijuu thing that comes too close to being a bijuu itself


----------



## Chibason (May 30, 2012)

I believe that Rinnegan only allows the user to use their former sharingan KG's, not just any KG...For instance, Madara can't use Kimimaro's bone techniques...

@This chapter- Wow, Shit is getting real. 

And, as I predicted, the scene switched to Madara because he's about to be cancelled by Itachi along with the other Edo Zombies. 

Madara's Complete Susano'o is a fuckin beast!!

And oh shit, Raikage getting mindfucked lol


----------



## Gunners (May 30, 2012)

[Youtube]almbllyL7xk[/Youtube]
Should be Madara's theme song, he is running through the Kage like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> While Madara clearly is going to overwhelm this chapter I'd say Gaara deserves atleast honorable mention. Blocking four Susanoo attacks at the same time with his Sand while protecting Mei at the same time. Quite impressive. It underlines that he'll be the number 2 in the Naruto era.



Number 2 as in second most powerful?

If so, Sasuke would like to have a word with you..

Nevermind, I get it, you meant second after Sasuke..


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

vered said:


> with the Rinnegan activate.dont forget that



susanoo is still a sharingan technique 

we should not keep dividing it, madara has both things, so he is showing the result of a _*combination*_, not a "this" or "this".

We cant say if one would be possible without the other, and it goes both ways.


----------



## jacamo (May 30, 2012)

so Madara has Jinton and Rinnegan can copy kekkei genkai?


----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

anyone else think madara's susanoo looks like a turtle? definately a  turtle though


----------



## auem (May 30, 2012)

final susanoo is....somehow very elegant,bit madarasque....


----------



## Jad (May 30, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Number 2 as in second most powerful?
> 
> If so, Sasuke would like to have a word with you..



Dude, the way Sasuke has been portrayed so far, he couldn't handle Tenten without his big brothers help.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

or maybe since he absorbed the jinton he can use it.perhaps thats going to be the explanation.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

Wonder how hard Hashi would get stomped by this Madara. Should we exclude Kyuubi to make it "fair"?


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

why did kabuto join with tobi with madara alone he would own the war


----------



## sagroth (May 30, 2012)

jacamo said:


> so Madara has Jinton and Rinnegan can copy kekkei genkai?



Correction: can copy even Kekkei Tota.


----------



## CA182 (May 30, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> anyone else think madara's susanoo looks like a turtle? definately a  turtle though



So if Gai and Yagura are TMNT 1 & 2, Madara's Susanoo is TMNT 3?


----------



## jacamo (May 30, 2012)

final Susano is just omg... omg


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 30, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> And why would you want to see a fight where you seemingly believe they have techs perfect to cancel each other out?
> 
> Madara stomps either way.



Grow an imagination bro. Shit.

You're just looking at it from what you've seen from both of them so far. What if Naruto combines Sage Mode with Bijuu mode? What if all his clones and go full Kurama? Who knows the Jutsus Kurama might teach him? How much of a power boost did the other Bijuu give him by sharing their chakra with him?

Open your mind a little. Wouldn't hurt


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 30, 2012)

jacamo said:


> final Susano is just omg... omg



That creature on the last page is final susano??

WTF


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

CA182 said:


> So if Gai and Yagura are TMNT 1 & 2, Madara's Susanoo is TMNT 3?



one of shredders armor is actually like a tengu like sussano


----------



## BlinkST (May 30, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> susanoo is still a sharingan technique
> 
> we should not keep dividing it, madara has both things, so he is showing the result of a _*combination*_, not a "this" or "this".


Meteorite is obviously Sharingan-based



Tengu are based on a meteor for Christ's sake, and dojutsu called "Susanoo" is modeled after tengu, because they are believed to be descendents of that god.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> Grow an imagination bro. Shit.
> 
> You're just looking at it from what you've seen from both of them so far. What if Naruto combines Sage Mode with Bijuu mode? What if all his clones and go full Kurama? Who knows the Jutsus Kurama might teach him? How much of a power boost did the other Bijuu give him by sharing their chakra with him?
> 
> Open your mind a little. Wouldn't hurt



Well if I were to imagine stuff I would say Madara has a jutsu that instakills Naruto without Naruto realizing it.

Point Blank is going by feats shown not by what you want Naruto to have.


----------



## auem (May 30, 2012)

Gabe said:


> to be fair shodai will need a madara face in his chest as well to be fair of course



'will of fire' can surpass anything...even rinnegan..


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Correction: can copy even Kekkei Tota.



oh yea.its even more than just kekkei genkai its kekkei Tota.the combination of 3 elements.
too bad no translator is here


----------



## Jad (May 30, 2012)

Shikaku: "Keep the Kages together and fighting Madara!!!"
Kages: "OH GOD HELP US, WE NEED HELP!, Get us OOOOOUUUTTT OFFF HEEERREEE!!!!!"
Shikaku: "..........j...j-j-j j jjjust keep  *hears the Kages screaming*.....keep them together *cries*......
Tsunade : "Shikaku......why........why......why"
Shikaku: "OH GOD WHAT HAVE I DONE!"


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2012)

full susano'o?


----------



## SonicTron (May 30, 2012)

the fuck, madara has the strength to use multiple susanoo?  Is this a standard susanoo ability, or did his clones each summon one of their own? 

Jesus fuck christ.  This is insane.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 30, 2012)

...I don't think Madara used Jinton guys. It looks like Onoki's attack failing to pierce this version of Susano'o.


----------



## Chibason (May 30, 2012)

Madara's final Susano'o just looks like a Tengu in a Cloak....not like a turtle to me


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

madara is just too strong for this manga.
i mean really:
EMS+Rinnegan+wood element+kekkai Tota as well.
thats just too haxed.


----------



## BlinkST (May 30, 2012)

Susanoo is so strong, it turned day into night


Dat Mangekyo Sharingan


----------



## Chibason (May 30, 2012)

Hmm, I wonder if Madara used a Jinton, or if that's Oonoki's failed attack though...

If he copied that it would be ridiculously haxx...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat Madara


----------



## Jad (May 30, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Susanoo is so strong, it turned day into night
> 
> 
> Dat Mangekyo Sharingan



Actually, it's 9pm Naruto standard time in the manga xD

It would be nighttime anyway. Unless the Kage fight is a back track from a couple of hours ago.


----------



## CA182 (May 30, 2012)

Wait if Madara has jinton... Does that mean he copied Onoki's ability to FLY?

...If he has the battledome will never be the same again.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 30, 2012)

The latter seems more likely. If Madara used Jinton, the shape would be projected from his hands or Susano'o's.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

by the way that jinton attack is huge .look at the trees below.its the size of a huge building.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 30, 2012)

Is it confirmed that Madara is the one using Jinton on that last page, or are people just jumping to conclusions?


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2012)

Jad said:


> Shikaku: "Keep the Kages together and fighting Madara!!!"
> Kages: "OH GOD HELP US, WE NEED HELP!, Get us OOOOOUUUTTT OFFF HEEERREEE!!!!!"
> Shikaku: "..........j...j-j-j j jjjust keep  *heres the Kages screaming*.....keep them together *cries*......



Kages: someone help us 
*itachi disables ET*
Kages: what the? ................ we finally won 
Shikaku: no you didn't  madara just disappeared on his own.
Forums: no, the kages won the fight 
Shikaku:


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Wait if Madara has jinton... Does that mean he copied Onoki's ability to FLY?
> 
> ...If he has the battledome will never be the same again.


did anybody even have a chance against him before?


----------



## BlinkST (May 30, 2012)

Wasn't Tobi supposed to execute project Tsuki no me at the rise of the sun? Like this morning?


----------



## Deophite18 (May 30, 2012)

Not getting why everyone is so surprised his clones are using susanoo. Madara himself implied he coud and would use it against them after he summoned all the clones to fight each kage.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 30, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Well if I were to imagine stuff I would say Madara has a jutsu that instakills Naruto without Naruto realizing it.
> 
> Point Blank is going by feats shown not by what you want Naruto to have.



What the...

What I want Naruto to have? Really?
Such boring people you two are.

You're making it sound as if I'm giving Naruto baseless fanfiction level potential abilities. No, I'm not...it's abilities the manga has hinted he could or in the future...would have.

SMH.


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Is it confirmed that Madara is the one using Jinton on that last page, or are people just jumping to conclusions?



yes, you can see the tsukage's jutsu being sliced in half


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> Grow an imagination bro. Shit.
> 
> You're just looking at it from what you've seen from both of them so far. What if Naruto combines Sage Mode with Bijuu mode? What if all his clones and go full Kurama? Who knows the Jutsus Kurama might teach him? How much of a power boost did the other Bijuu give him by sharing their chakra with him?
> 
> Open your mind a little. Wouldn't hurt



You're the one that presented it as if they would cancel each other.

Sasuke was out here suppressing kurama's chakra with 3 tomoe sharingan.

Madara would chuckle at that shit. No imagination is fertile enough on the face of someone so superior.

Madara stomps.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Wasn't Tobi supposed to execute project Tsuki no me at the rise of the sun? Like this morning?


yes, things will get fun this night


----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

this explains the fight perfectly 


*Spoiler*: __ 





the kages are being raped (the bottom turtle) while madara is dominating and his final susanoo looks like a giant turtle


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Wasn't Tobi supposed to execute project Tsuki no me at the rise of the sun? Like this morning?



tobi also said he will use sasuke for gedo mazo............... now, madara is gonna die


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 30, 2012)

Jad said:


> Shikaku: "Keep the Kages together and fighting Madara!!!"
> Kages: "OH GOD HELP US, WE NEED HELP!, Get us OOOOOUUUTTT OFFF HEEERREEE!!!!!"
> Shikaku: "..........j...j-j-j j jjjust keep  *hears the Kages screaming*.....keep them together *cries*......
> Tsunade : "Shikaku......why........why......why"
> Shikaku: "OH GOD WHAT HAVE I DONE!"



LMAO, it really is absolute rape of the kages.  



vered said:


> madara is just too strong for this manga.
> i mean really:
> EMS+Rinnegan+wood element+kekkai Tota as well.
> thats just too haxed.



Rikudou would put him in his place


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

jaknblak said:


> What the...
> 
> What I want Naruto to have? Really?
> Such boring people you two are.
> ...



Yes you are what you are saying is fanfiction until it happens. If he can combine KCM and SM he would have made a RM clone and SM clone while fighting the bijuu. Also it's not even funny how much stronger Madara is then KCM.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

auem said:


> 'will of fire' can surpass anything...even rinnegan..



true never underestimate WOF

I want to see how naruto would fair against madara. he would probablu do better then the kages. especially if he can use clones with the kyuubi form. especially with him being able to make shodais cells go crazy


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2012)

vered said:


> by the way that jinton attack is huge .look at the trees below.its the size of a huge building.



but it looks like it's cut in half


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Is it confirmed that Madara is the one using Jinton on that last page, or are people just jumping to conclusions?



no its still not confirmed but he seems to be using it as we see susanoo using handseales with that huge jinton attack at the front.
waiting for translator.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 30, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Wait if Madara has jinton... Does that mean he copied Onoki's ability to FLY?
> 
> ...If he has the battledome will never be the same again.



He already had the ability to FLY.  He has the Deva Path with his rinnegan, he just hasn't learned how to use it yet.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

i would love to see the reactions at HQ right now


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> He already had the ability to FLY.  He has the Deva Path with his rinnegan, he just hasn't learned how to use it yet.



Except Deva can't fly, only levitate for some time.


----------



## Chibason (May 30, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> this explains the fight perfectly
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2012)

just one thing yo all ya new-madara/uchiha doubters out there................... UCHIHA, FUCK YEAH 

i am sorry, everytime i see someone who is so proud of who he is i always think of this song at 00:10


----------



## Chibason (May 30, 2012)

vered said:


> no its still not confirmed but he seems to be using it as we see susanoo using handseales with that huge jinton attack at the front.
> waiting for translator.



Like others have said, the Jinton technique appears to have been sliced in half, presumably by Susano'o the Pimp

@Addy- That is a great song..

EDOMADARA...FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

if the jinton is not madaras i think onoki used it as protection against madara maybe a barrier created of it


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 30, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> You're the one that presented it as if they would cancel each other.
> 
> Sasuke was out here suppressing kurama's chakra with 3 tomoe sharingan.
> 
> ...





Seraphiel said:


> Yes you are what you are saying is fanfiction until it happens. If he can combine KCM and SM he would have made a RM clone and SM clone while fighting the bijuu. Also it's not even funny how much stronger Madara is then KCM.



Well, I'm done talking to you two. That's for sure. Because it's clear as day to you guys that Naruto will not gain anyyyyyyyyyyyy power ups for the rest of the manga. Nope. I'm the only guy thinking that in the world. Yup...foolish me.

Anyway...I wonder when Madara will cast Amaterasu or something.


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2012)

> Basically Itachi says as a part of the Konoha, he will die protecting it.
> Sasuke says he can never forgive Konoha
> Itachi *used genjutsu *on Kabuto to find a way to stop Edo Tensei


so itachi is propping kabuto's mind like aoba? 

wonder what itachiXorochimaru fanficiton he will find


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Like others have said, the Jinton technique appears to have been sliced in half, presumably by Susano'o the Pimp



yes but it may also be divided in shape.
not to mention madara was supposed to be sealed in garras pyramid a panel before but he got out to this.it wouldn't make sense for tsuchikage to use this attack after they thought to have sealed him.
not to mention that comment in 2ch.so im waiting for a translator.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

Addy said:


> just one thing yo all ya new-madara/uchiha doubters out there................... UCHIHA, FUCK YEAH
> 
> i am sorry, everytime i see someone who is so proud of who he is i always think of this song at 00:10


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2012)

Finally, the Five Kages.


----------



## BlinkST (May 30, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yes, things will get fun this night


Don't promise anything


----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

now that we know the kages are dead, time to go back to kabuto's glasses backstory


----------



## Nikushimi (May 30, 2012)

Oh yeah, so it's confirmed now that Itachi can mind-read? Or is he just going to hypnotize Kabuto?


----------



## Tyler (May 30, 2012)

So glad we got a change of scenery.

I'm kinda bored with all of these fights actually. This war is really boring.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

Madara truly looks like final villan.too bad he will be gone by next chapter


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 30, 2012)

Tyler said:


> So glad we got a change of scenery.
> 
> I'm kinda bored with all of these fights actually. This war is really boring.



What do you think happen in a war???


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2012)

This chapter, imo, pretty much puts a stamp on Itachi successfully dispelling ET.

Madara's overwhelmingly strong and I bet right before the death blows, ET gets cancelled.


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 30, 2012)




----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Oh yeah, so it's confirmed now that Itachi can mind-read? Or is he just going to hypnotize Kabuto?



he could always read minds, that is why itachi's body double at beginning of shippuden was able to make naruto grow sasuke, kakashi, sakura and gaara out of his body parts and make them complain about things that actually happened that itachi should never have known about. he digs deep into the brain with genjutsu and pulls out information


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

does seem madara will disappear with the end of edo tensei to powerful


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

vered said:


> Madara truly looks like final villan.too bad he will be gone by next chapter


he will be revived and become juubi's jinchuuriki, believe it


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2012)

Did Madara just overcome/break free from ET? 

This page:


Top right panel, isn't that his ET Fuda tag?


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i would love to see the reactions at HQ right now



Shika's father: mother of god ......... i mean mother of madara 
ino's dad: have more balls!!!!!!!!!
Shika's father: hieratic, you blasphemer. do not make fun of our god 
ino's dad: the fuck is wrong with.
*Shika's father stabs ino's father*
Shika's father: that is one down great father *Shika's father has sasuke's crazy face*
then optiums prime shows up and kicks madara's ass ruling the ninja world after staring in horrible movies staring naurto la bitch


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Did Madara just overcome break free from ET?
> 
> This page:


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Did Madara just overcome break free from ET?
> 
> This page:
> 
> ...



the fuda would be attached to a kunai.

it may be an explosive fuda or a sealing fuda use by gaara or another kage as you can see some sand behind it.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Did Madara just overcome/break free from ET?
> 
> This page:
> 
> ...



no he broke out of garras pyramid.which means he has to disappear since he cant even be sealed.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 30, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> he could always read minds, that is why itachi's body double at beginning of shippuden was able to make naruto grow sasuke, kakashi, sakura and gaara out of his body parts and make them complain about things that actually happened that itachi should never have known about. he digs deep into the brain with genjutsu and pulls out information



I always figured it was possible, but there was never any conclusive proof.

Hopefully that will change. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Did Madara just overcome/break free from ET?
> 
> This page:
> 
> ...



No, that is almost certainly another one of Gaara's sealing tags, like the ones he used to seal the Mizukage with his sand pyramid.


----------



## bearzerger (May 30, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> This chapter, imo, pretty much puts a stamp on Itachi successfully dispelling ET.
> 
> Madara's overwhelmingly strong and I bet right before the death blows, ET gets cancelled.


It has been obvious for quite a while that the kages would be saved from death's doorstep. Somehow Madara has to vanish when only one or two of them are dead. 


Jeαnne said:


> he will be revived and become juubi's jinchuuriki, believe it



Pretty much. Madara is the final villain afterall. No one else can be at this point. There is no one on his level right now and with his power it is believable that Naruto would need to combine KCM, SM, whatever power the other bijuu granted him and Minato's mysterious jutsu and plenty of luck to defeat him.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

if madara is revived back by tobi he probably wont come back this strong or be back in his prime if he died at old age rinnie tensei will probably bring him back at that age.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Nope, they tried to seal him again.



Oh, alright. Cheers. I was ready to unload buckets..gonna have to jam my wankery slightly..


----------



## Tyler (May 30, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> What do you think happen in a war???



People die. On both sides.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 30, 2012)

If Itachi were here, he'd show Madara what's what in the butt.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

Gabe said:


> if madara is revived back by tobi he probably wont come back this strong or be back in his prime if he died at old age rinnie tensei will probably bring him back at that age.



Juubi will compensate for that.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

damn i just realized Madara susanoo is taller and bigger than the meteors!!!!!
omgomgo
the strongest susanoo!


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Juubi will compensate for that.





Jeαnne said:


> he will be juubi's jinchuuriki, this alone will make him 500000000000000x stronger than anything he could be being an edo





bearzerger said:


> Madara will come back even stronger. As the Juubi jinchuuriki he'll have far more power than he has even now. Don't forget that the Rinnegan can absorb even lifeforce so he could rejuvenate himself should it be necessary.



that is true lets see if tobi will revive him would be a good thing to see how more powerful he can get


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

Gabe said:


> if madara is revived back by tobi he probably wont come back this strong or be back in his prime if he died at old age rinnie tensei will probably bring him back at that age.


he will be juubi's jinchuuriki, this alone will make him 500000000000000x stronger than anything he could be being an edo


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

and that jinton is almost the size of the meteors that lie besides it.it has to be madara jutsu.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 30, 2012)

vered said:


> damn i just realized Madara susanoo is taller and bigger than the meteors!!!!!



Erhm, based on what exactly? If you're scaling based on the Mokuton, it doesn't look anywhere near as big to me.

Although it is certainly the biggest Susano'o we have seen so far by a longshot.


----------



## bearzerger (May 30, 2012)

Gabe said:


> if madara is revived back by tobi he probably wont come back this strong or be back in his prime if he died at old age rinnie tensei will probably bring him back at that age.



Madara will come back even stronger. As the Juubi jinchuuriki he'll have far more power than he has even now. Don't forget that the Rinnegan can absorb even lifeforce so he could rejuvenate himself should it be necessary.



Nikushimi said:


> Erhm, based on what exactly? If you're scaling based on the Mokuton, it doesn't look anywhere near as big to me.
> 
> Although it is certainly the biggest Susano'o we have seen so far by a longshot.



Based on the two meteors we see to the left of Susanoo I would think.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Erhm, based on what exactly? If you're scaling based on the Mokuton, it doesn't look anywhere near as big to me.
> 
> Although it is certainly the biggest Susano'o we have seen so far by a longshot.



no the meteors are there.look at the left side!


----------



## sasutachi (May 30, 2012)

vered said:


> damn i just realized Madara susanoo is taller and bigger than the meteors!!!!!
> omgomgo
> the strongest susanoo!



holy shit if these are meteors.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

damn Madara is a mosnter.thats truly a god power.against what we see in the last page the kages have no chance.nobody will.


----------



## calimike (May 30, 2012)

Itachi end Kabuto's Edo Tensei is fail after Madara's still alive !?  What a praised o lord madara! 



Nikushimi said:


> Erhm, based on what exactly? If you're scaling based on the Mokuton, it doesn't look anywhere near as big to me.
> 
> Although it is certainly the biggest Susano'o we have seen so far by a longshot.





vered said:


> no the meteors are there.look at the left side!



Open wide your doujutsu and Take look at pic (vered said left side!)
excessive magnificence for they're impure eyes to behold​​


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

vered said:


> damn Madara is a mosnter.thats truly a god power.against what we see in the last page the kages have no chance.nobody will.


literally. That fucking susanoo might be a juubi baby


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

would not be surprised if zetsus on kabuto kills him to keep madara from disappearing


----------



## BlinkST (May 30, 2012)

Madara's Susanoo is like "You shall not pass!" Dat Gandalf the Gray


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 30, 2012)

vered said:


> damn i just realized Madara susanoo is taller and bigger than the meteors!!!!!
> omgomgo
> the strongest susanoo!



NICE

If that really is the meteors to the side, then that's definitely Madara using Jinton, doubt Oonoki has nuff chakra left to pull that off, Madara simply learned it after seeing it once with his rinnegan.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 30, 2012)

dammit, i wanted to stay here but its almost 5 am, gn guys


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

> Sasuke says he can never forgive Konoha


Who's willing to bet that Tobi used a genjutsu on Sasuke that makes him do the exact opposite of what he wants?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 30, 2012)

lol imagine Rikudou's Susanoo


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

Madara is going to squash them like little bugs literally.
only full powered naruto with bijuu power can face something like that.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 30, 2012)

If Sasuke is suppose to have as much potential as Madara, WOW he will be a BEAST


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> If Sasuke is suppose to have as much potential as Madara, WOW he will be a BEAST



the problem is *will *be


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> If Sasuke is suppose to have as much potential as Madara, WOW he will be a BEAST



he will have to awaken the Rinnegan to do that.especially with the kekkai genkai thing.at this point its only a matter of time.but seeing Madara this powerful i wonder if kishi will make sasuke that powerful as well.


----------



## calimike (May 30, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Erhm, based on what exactly? If you're scaling based on the Mokuton, it doesn't look anywhere near as big to me.
> 
> Although it is certainly the biggest Susano'o we have seen so far by a longshot.





shyakugaun said:


> If Sasuke is suppose to have as much potential as Madara, WOW he will be a BEAST



Are you say Sasuke will be a full Susanoo in future?


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> If Sasuke is suppose to have as much potential as Madara, WOW he will be a BEAST



if he gets the rinnegan and shodais powers yes he will the only one who can compare to madara at this point is naruto and tobi and there is probably a big  gap between their powers


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> If Sasuke is suppose to have as much potential as Madara, WOW he will be a BEAST


It's clear that Kishi wants Sasuke to be evil. Better give up our hopes of redemption now. It looks like he's not taking a word that his brother says to heart.


----------



## TNPS1984 (May 30, 2012)

Sasuke can't even surpass Itachi let along Madara


----------



## rubberguy (May 30, 2012)




----------



## shyakugaun (May 30, 2012)

vered said:


> he will have to awaken the Rinnegan to do that.especially with the kekkai genkai thing.at this point its only a matter of time.but seeing Madara this powerful i wonder if kishi will make sasuke that powerful as well.



I think he has to now, anything else would be underwhelming in comparison


----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Sasuke can't even surpass madara let along itachi



fixed


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

> Basically Itachi says as a part of the Konoha, he will die protecting it.
> Sasuke says he can never forgive Konoha


So Sasuke is the cancer killing Konoha? 

It's like comparing light and dark.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> fixed



itachi is nothing compare to this monster madara is

and people wanted madara to face itachi and sasuke along with kabuto


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 30, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Sasuke can't even surpass Itachi let along Madara



He has already surpassed Itachi, just cuz he isn't an undead Edo who's willing to sacrifice his eye in order to use a jutsu, don't mean that EMS Sasuke isn't stronger than MS Itachi (with or without the spiritual weapons).



Rainbow Dash said:


> It's clear that Kishi wants Sasuke to be evil. Better give up our hopes of redemption now. It looks like he's not taking a word that his brother says to heart.



Sasuke had already made his decision, he's going to follow the ways of the uchiha and the elder son, instead of following his brother's wishes, he understands why his brother wants wat he wants, but Sasuke has his own choice to make.  I think he will be redeemed but after one hell of an EPIC clash.  

Btw, I want Madara and Sasuke to meet, seems like they'll get along nicely, least Madara should get to hear about Sasuke, who knows maybe he can mentor him.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

so did itachi say "i will die for konoha"

or

 " i would die for konoha"

or

"i did die for konoha"

these make huge differences of what's to come after edo tensei


----------



## KevKev (May 30, 2012)

Okay my question is how come Sasuke's Final Susano'o doesn't look like Madara's Final Susano'o?

Could it be because it's fueled by the Rinnegan?  I mean, they do have the same EMS...


----------



## bloodyhawk (May 30, 2012)

i think you guy's are all mistaken about the meteors being on the side. didn't they break down after the clash?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 30, 2012)

Gabe said:


> itachi is nothing compare to this monster madara is
> 
> and people wanted madara to face itachi and sasuke along with kabuto



This just shows how hard Kabuto would had stomped had he used his full power, remove gimps from both sides and he stomps. Or even remove all gimps from the bros, keep all gimps in Kabuto except not using ET and he still stomps.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> i think you guy's are all mistaken about the meteors being on the side. didn't they break down after the clash?



no they fell on top of each other


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Okay my question is how come Sasuke's Final Susano'o doesn't look like Madara's Final Susano'o?
> 
> Could it be because it's fueled by the Rinnegan?  I mean, they do have the same EMS...



seeing as madara susanoo is the size of several mountains in the least i can only assume he strengthen it with the Rinnegan somehow.
the size is not a normal thing at all.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 30, 2012)

As far as surpassing madara goes, lets remember, this may not even be madara's limit.

Tobi NEEDS edo tensei to be stopped. If he does that, he can reanimate madara, and doing that would allow him to be reabsorbed. 

So, think about Uchiha Madara + Tobi's experience, powers, and knowledge.
That also means 7 bijuu as well.

Madara is former crimson king level.

Sasuke would need some time actively trying to surpass that level with a rin'negan.
Mokuton would help, but the odds of him even wanting to use it are low.

It would take maybe a year, but that would have to be quite the year as well.


----------



## BlinkST (May 30, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Okay my question is how come Sasuke's Final Susano'o doesn't look like Madara's Final Susano'o?
> 
> Could it be because it's fueled by the Rinnegan?  I mean, they do have the same EMS...


Seems to depend on how the user chooses to use Susanoo.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> This just shows how hard Kabuto would had stomped had he used his full power, remove gimps from both sides and he stomps. Or even remove all gimps from the bros, keep all gimps in Kabuto except not using ET and he still stomps.



yes,kabuto summons madara, madara uses 25 susanoos some ambush kabuto he dies, itachi and sasuke are taken in as madara's new pupils...i can see it now


----------



## dungsi27 (May 30, 2012)

So...Madara is dominating,as predicted.

I guess Itachi will find a way to stop Edo Tensei and Madara will disappear right before he stikes the final blow.

Hopefully one or two kages will die.


----------



## bloodyhawk (May 30, 2012)

Gabe said:


> no they fell on top of each other



NO. i am also pretty sure they broke!
saying


----------



## Orochibuto (May 30, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> yes,kabuto summons madara, madara uses 25 susanoos some ambush kabuto he dies, itachi and sasuke are taken in as madara's new pupils...i can see it now



Or he turns him into a killing machine, or commands him that he cant take any hostile action against Kabuto (this can be done, the body respond to Kabuto, not to the zombie as shown with Deidara).


----------



## hellohi (May 30, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Okay my question is how come Sasuke's Final Susano'o doesn't look like Madara's Final Susano'o?
> 
> Could it be because it's fueled by the Rinnegan?  I mean, they do have the same EMS...



The Rinnegan probably did amplify it, that is what makes sense. Plus it looks "holy" now.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> NO. i am also pretty sure they broke!
> saying



they fell one on top of the other.the second meteor broke the first one but the shape remained the same.of 2 meteors stacked on eachother.
you can see the same shape from the side at the end of the page of this weeks chapter.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 30, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> yes,kabuto summons madara, madara uses 25 susanoos some ambush kabuto he dies, itachi and sasuke are taken in as madara's new pupils...i can see it now



lol this...


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> This just shows how hard Kabuto would had stomped had he used his full power, remove gimps from both sides and he stomps. Or even remove all gimps from the bros, keep all gimps in Kabuto except not using ET and he still stomps.



You mean Madara stomps right?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 30, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> You mean Madara stomps right?


Considering Edo Tensei is part of Kabuto's power, no.


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 30, 2012)

What's to stop Madara from flicking Kabuto+ away like a bug or using genjutsu to stop him from controlling him?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 30, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> You mean Madara stomps right?



Considering is Kabuto's summon and jutsu, yes and no.

Kabuto/Madara stomps. Both have 100% one is the jutsu of the other, however it is as well recognized that without Madara (Kabuto's summon and JUTSU (edo tensei) ) he wouldnt have stomped.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 30, 2012)

Dark Red Z said:


> What's to stop Madara from flicking Kabuto+ away like a bug or using genjutsu to stop him from controlling him?



not a damn thing kabuto cant control madara


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Considering is Kabuto's summon and jutsu, yes and no.
> 
> Kabuto/Madara stomps. Both have 100% one is the jutsu of the other, however it is as well recognized that without Madara (Kabuto's summon and JUTSU (edo tensei) ) he wouldnt have stomped.



No no I mean the win would go to Kabuto no doubt, but Madara would stomp since Kabuto is trash without ET.


----------



## sasutachi (May 30, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> NO. i am also pretty sure they broke!
> saying



saying

normal susanoo's size
saying

if these are really meteors,it's just unbelieveable ,even tobi's gedo mazou and naruto's kyuubi form looks like small comparing to madara's full susanoo.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Considering Edo Tensei is part of Kabuto's power, no.



so kabuto is really going to end edo tensei while he doesn't want to end edo tensei and will genjutsu himself into ending his strongest power after he already sealed his other strongest power and saved the 2 jins he was trying to kill. kabuto now trapped himself in izanami against his own will and is yelling at his own power because he doesn't want to be trapped

wow...kabuto is definately the definition of multiple personality disorder


----------



## Nikushimi (May 30, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Considering is Kabuto's summon and jutsu, yes and no.
> 
> Kabuto/Madara stomps. Both have 100% one is the jutsu of the other, however it is as well recognized that without Madara (Kabuto's summon and JUTSU (edo tensei) ) he wouldnt have stomped.



Don't see how you can say that. It's clear the Uchiha Bros. would have beaten Kabuto even while holding back and even if he had his whole Edo Tensei army w/ Madara. In fact it's pretty clear Itachi would still solo thanks to Izanami + mind-reading.


----------



## bloodyhawk (May 30, 2012)

vered said:


> they fell one on top of the other.the second meteor broke the first one but the shape remained the same.of 2 meteors stacked on eachother.
> you can see the same shape from the side at the end of the page of this weeks chapter.



on the spoiler page the meteors don't even seem to be broken? while the link i provided you with shows that the first meteor is completely shattered ?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 30, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> You mean Madara stomps right?



Like it or not, as long as Kabuto retains control, it is a part of Kabuto's power.  He can lose power as he loses control, but up to the point he has absolute control, it is his power.  

Itachi stating it's not part of his power, is simply Itachi's perspective.  It's true, it's not Kabuto's legitimately earned power, but still his power nonetheless, power that can go down in scale drastically if he were to lose that edo, just as MS Sasuke's power can go down drastically as he goes blind, or same with Itachi, as he gets an eye sealed permanently.  To the readers, and how that power will impact the battles, the wielder of such power owns it as long as he has full control over it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 30, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Considering is Kabuto's summon and jutsu, yes and no.
> 
> Kabuto/Madara stomps. Both have 100% one is the jutsu of the other, however it is as well recognized that without Madara (Kabuto's summon and JUTSU (edo tensei) ) he wouldnt have stomped.



Stop deluding yourself. Kabuto is not Madara.
Madara's power is his own. 

While Kabuto sleeping like a baby, Madara is wrecking an entire nation on his fucking own.

Get over it brah. Its over you lost.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> on the spoiler page the meteors don't even seem to be broken? while the link i provided you with shows that the first meteor is completely shattered ?



first of all you can see in the page in the left side the shattered parts of the first meteor.look close enough.
plus another page was posted above and the look matches completely.

saying


----------



## Orochibuto (May 30, 2012)

Dark Red Z said:


> What's to stop Madara from flicking Kabuto+ away like a bug or using genjutsu to stop him from controlling him?



Commanding that he cant take any hostile action against Kabuto. Remember the edos bodies respond to Kabuto THEN to the zombie, it was shown with Deidara when he couldnt control his arms becuase Kabuto wanted to go elsewhere.

He can simply command any hostile action against him is to be ignored.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 30, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Like it or not, as long as Kabuto retains control, it is a part of Kabuto's power.  He can lose power as he loses control, but up to the point he has absolute control, it is his power.
> 
> Itachi stating it's not part of his power, is simply Itachi's perspective.  It's true, it's not Kabuto's legitimately earned power, but still his power nonetheless, power that can go down in scale drastically if he were to lose that edo, just as MS Sasuke's power can go down drastically as he goes blind, or same with Itachi, as he gets an eye sealed permanently.  To the readers, and how that power will impact the battles, the wielder of such power owns it as long as he has full control over it.



Kabuto does not have full control over Madara; Madara is fighting of his own accord right now.

If Kabuto were to assume full control of Madara, we'd be seeing a very different battle right now.


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2012)

> Sasuke says he can never forgive Konoha



Itachi must attack Sasuke because of koto . why he didn't do that until now ?


----------



## bloodyhawk (May 30, 2012)

vered said:


> first of all you can see in the page in the left side the shattered parts of the first meteor.look close enough.
> plus another page was posted above and the look matches completely.
> 
> saying



yes yes my bad i can see it now, and holy shit size of that susano 
but i still think its retarded how he has to go full out on the kage's


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

Is it just me, or is Madara using a new jutsu on the last page?


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> yes yes my bad i can see it now, and holy shit size of that susano
> but i still think its retarded how he has to go full out on the kage's



he dosent really have too and i doubt its the max of his power.he is just done playing around .
he can now literally squash them all like bugs.and that's without even using the 6 paths full powers though i think his susanoo is Rinnegan powered and the jinton at the end is also a result of it.
this chapter is concentrated around the dojutsuss power and not hashirama power.hence the EMS genjutsu against the Raikage and the Rinnegan? powered susanoo and the use of Kekkai tota.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2012)

EMS is impressive.


----------



## bloodyhawk (May 30, 2012)

vered said:


> he dosent really have too and i doubt its the max of his power.he is just done playing around .
> he can now literally squash them all like bugs.and that's without even using the 6 paths full powers though i think his susanoo is Rinnegan powered and the jinton at the end is also a result of it.
> this chapter is concentrated around the dojutsuss power and not hashirama power.hence the EMS genjutsu against the Raikage and the Rinnegan? powered susanoo and the use of Kekkai tota.



that's to bad, i liked his trolling side


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 30, 2012)

I wonder if we're getting a full script anytime soon.

More interested about Madara dialogue than anything else, I quite enjoy his quips.


----------



## Fruit Monger (May 30, 2012)

Kishi switches to Madara vs the Kages huh?  He wouldn't do that unless ET was definitely going to stop in the near future...


----------



## BroKage (May 30, 2012)

Dark Red Z said:


> What's to stop Madara from flicking Kabuto+ away like a bug or using genjutsu to stop him from controlling him?



The fact that it is impossible to use visual genjutsu on Kabuto (Izanami seems to prey on all the senses)? 

And in the first place, an Edo cannot make movements Kabuto doesn't allow. This is pretty old news.


----------



## Klue (May 30, 2012)

Just woke up and I have no idea WTF is going on, but did Madara just use Dust Release? No, that can't be right - it's Onoki, right?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 30, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> While that may have been true, last chapter Kishi (through Itachi) said that ET is not part of Kabuto's power. Because Kabuto is trying to be other people, not himself.
> 
> I am a fan of no particular persuasion, and I do not think the power of an Edo is part of Kabuto's power. ET itself as jutsu is however.



And Kabuto said it is, so? Its his word vs Itachi's. Also Itachi was clearly refering to the impersionation technique, now he MAY have been refering to ET, but wasnt made clear.

Unlike when Kabuto was refering ET, this was made completely clear when he said "my pawns" and showed the ET talisman.

Itachi may had been refering to Kabuto using other shinobi's power as in the impersonation technique, or may not, but unlike when Kabuto explicitilly said ET was his power it wasnt made clear. So no, Kishi never said that, its intepretation wanting to extend Itachi's words to encompass ET when it was just (at least clearly) taking in count impersionation.

Secondly even if he did it was Itachi's vs Kabuto's word, normally for a claim to go uncontested there has to be no contradictions, and said contradictions have to be clear.


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2012)

Klue said:


> Just woke up and I have no idea WTF is going on, but did Madara just use Dust Release? No, that can't be right - it's Onoki, right?



as i said before, if you look at it from close, the dust release is cut in half right after madara's susano'o appears 
excessive magnificence for they're impure eyes to behold​​


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 30, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> You don't get it, I said the win would go to Kabuto but that Madara would do all the work.



So wat, if Jiraiya summons the Sage Toads Ma and Pa, and they do all the work while he just sits and watches, u wouldn't say it wasn't Jiraiya's power that defeated the foe.  

Kabuto can also take absolute control over his Edo Tenseis, and control em like puppets, kinda like a Pain's path where in he would have to monitor every aspect of the battle, controlling each movement, deciding when and which jutsu to use.  That's more intricate, and much more work where Kabuto would have to get involved personally, but that's still within his capability, or he could just unleast his summon upon a foe, knowin that the summon has to obey HIS command.


----------



## geminis (May 30, 2012)

I doubt that is Madara using dust release....I'm sure it's his Susano-o powering up and releasing a shockwave due to it's epicness.


----------



## Klue (May 30, 2012)

Addy said:


> as i said before, if you look at it from close, the dust release is cut in half right after madara's susano'o appears
> excessive magnificence for they're impure eyes to behold​​




He cut Dust Release? That's still Godly. ​


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

geminis said:


> I doubt that is Madara using dust release....I'm sure it's his Susano-o powering up and releasing a shockwave due to it's epicness.



the hadnseals of susanoo+the size of that dust release attack+its placement in front of the susanoo indicate its Madara jutsu however we need a translator to confirm.


----------



## Klue (May 30, 2012)

Madara's full Susanoo shares some features with Sasuke's. I wonder what Izuna's version looked like.


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2012)

Klue said:


> He cut Dust Release? That's still Godly.


i am not sure but it looks like it


----------



## Gunners (May 30, 2012)

Rikudou most have been a fucking monster.


----------



## Kankurette (May 30, 2012)

So...what was the point of bringing all those old characters back if all the ones who haven't been sealed are just going to get nerfed by Itachi without even doing anything? I don't get it. Dan hasn't even seen Tsunade and is in a box. Kakuzu's done fuck all. Chiyo's done fuck all. I might have missed others, I can't remember.


----------



## Klue (May 30, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Rikudou most have been a fucking monster.



lol, really?


----------



## Kankurette (May 30, 2012)

Also, good G-d the Kages look pathetic if they need rescuing from a dead guy by another dead guy.

On the plus side, at least we get some Kages this chapter. I wonder if A's going to bite it?


----------



## shibunari (May 30, 2012)

Raikage looked into the Madara's eyes!


----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

i believe kabuto set up traps in his own mind in case genjutsu ever got through that way it will take itachi a while to get past them and the other edos will have time to showcase their powers


----------



## Revolution (May 30, 2012)

100 year torture?  What kind of genjutsu is A under?


----------



## Illairen (May 30, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> 100 year torture?  What kind of genjutsu is A under?



1000 years of pain


----------



## riyuhou (May 30, 2012)

I don't understand this manga anymore. Kabuto is beaten  by his own power ? (Et Itachi)...that's just...sad.

That means that Madara could just look in the mirror and free himself from Kabuto's control ? 

Anyway, I hope Madara will use rinne tensei on himself before Itachi stop ET.


----------



## ch1p (May 30, 2012)

Kabuto was defeated? 

We're back to the five kages. 

Mada's Susano looks ominous.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 30, 2012)

riyuhou said:


> I don't understand this manga anymore. Kabuto is beaten  by his own power ? (Et Itachi)...that's just...sad.
> 
> That means that Madara could just look in the mirror and free himself from Kabuto's control ?
> 
> Anyway, I hope Madara will use rinne tensei on himself before Itachi stop ET.



Koto was used to free from ET, it was extremelly situational so Madara cant replicate that.

About Itachi, whe ceased to be Kabuto's power when he lost control.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 30, 2012)

riyuhou said:


> I don't understand this manga anymore. Kabuto is beaten  by his own power ? (Et Itachi)...that's just...sad.
> 
> That means that Madara could just look in the mirror and free himself from Kabuto's control ?
> 
> Anyway, I hope Madara will use rinne tensei on himself before Itachi stop ET.



going by this logic madara could just look at one of his 25 clones and break free


----------



## Gunners (May 30, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, really?



It is not said as often as it should be. Look at how freakish Madara is, then look how freakish Naruto is with just 50% of the Kyuubi. Rikudou was well a perfect rikudou and contained the Juubi only downside is he probably wasn't on good terms with his slave.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 30, 2012)

We all know that RS is the only absolutely invincible character in the manga.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> We all know that RS is the only absolutely invincible character in the manga.


That and the bijuu/juubi in their various forms. I doubt that they will ever get sealed.


----------



## Revolution (May 30, 2012)

Does anyone here want Sasuke to have a happy ending?  

He has been given so much crap, I just pitty the tortured soul and sometimes feel I am reading the manga just to see that he is alright in the end with no more goons after him and with the hatred that kills a chance for love and happiness.


----------



## Gunners (May 30, 2012)

What hope did the Juubi stand against him, with the Rinnegan he would be able to snack on his Bijudama.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 30, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> so if itachi ends up taking control of kabuto to end edo tensei, does that make kabuto his power? and then is madara his power too?



LOL, Temporarily, yes 

Tobi controlled Yagura, if Itachi were to keep control over Kabuto similar to Tobi's sharingan control, then u can call Kabuto Itachi's power for the length of time, as long as Kabuto does Itachi's bidding.  If Itachi could control Edo Madara thru genjutsuing Kabuto, then by proxy, Madara would be Itachi's power, lol.  



Rainbow Dash said:


> While that may have been true, last chapter Kishi (through Itachi) said that ET is not part of Kabuto's power. Because Kabuto is trying to be other people, not himself.
> 
> I am a fan of no particular persuasion, and I do not think the power of an Edo is part of Kabuto's power. ET itself as jutsu is however.



Kishimoto Sensei was showing 2 sides of the debate, Kabuto's and Itachi's perspectives on what defines "true" power.  That definition is relevant to Kabuto's identity, it's not relevant to a battle.  

If Kabuto uses his Edo Tensei's jutsus by assuming full control, as in he does all the handseals, movements etc himself, he would be doing the jutsu himself by proxy.  

Think of it like Nagato's Pain paths, Kabuto can become Nagato, and the fully controlled Edo would be his path, Madara would be Deva, the strongest one


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Does anyone here want Sasuke to have a happy ending?
> 
> He has been given so much crap, I just pitty the tortured soul and sometimes feel I am reading the manga just to see that he is alright in the end with no more goons after him and with the hatred that kills a chance for love and happiness.


I want him to have a happy ending, but he's been through so much that I doubt it will ever happen. He's not even listening to his brother, who is the supposed cause of all this because Sasuke and Itachi care so much for each other.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 30, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Does anyone here want Sasuke to have a happy ending?
> 
> He has been given so much crap, I just pitty the tortured soul and sometimes feel I am reading the manga just to see that he is alright in the end with no more goons after him and with the hatred that kills a chance for love and happiness.



I want to see him at peace, free of hatred, and out of the reach of those who would want to do him harm.

And by that I mean I want him dead.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (May 30, 2012)

Observation: Madara's "complete" Susanoo is similar in appearance to the two wall murals in the Uchiha meeting room.


----------



## riyuhou (May 30, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Koto was used to free from ET, it was extremelly situational so Madara cant replicate that.
> 
> About Itachi, whe ceased to be Kabuto's power when he lost control.



Well, that's true. But we can't tell for sure that Madara does not possesse a genjutsu as powerful as that. I mean, he is Uchiwa Madara after all, the guy who can control Kyubi...and he have rinnegan.

Seriously, it would be weird for him no having something to free himself from ET.



> going by this logic madara could just look at one of his 25 clones and break free



No, going by what we know from this manga (Madara beeing the strongest Uchiwa ever, he can  control Kyubi, now possessing Senju cell + rinnegan), he should, yes.

But plot won't allow that.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 30, 2012)

riyuhou said:


> Well, that's true. But we can't tell for sure that Madara does not possesse a genjutsu as powerful as that. I mean, he is Uchiwa Madara after all, the guy who can control Kyubi...and he have rinnegan.
> 
> Seriously, it would be weird for him no having something to free himself from ET.
> 
> ...



Dude its KABUTO'S TRUMP CARD, do you seriously believe Kabuto wouldnt take the upmost meassures with him specifically? Seeing as how even it seems that Kabuto worked personally on Madara's edos before summoning him.

It would be incredibly idiotic to have a trump card that can just say "lulz Im free now because I want to".


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 30, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> 100 year torture?  What kind of genjutsu is A under?



I like the sound of that.  Madara's 100 year Tsukuyomi trumps Itachi's 72 hour Tsukuyomi, lol.


----------



## Topher (May 30, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Dude its KABUTO'S TRUMP CARD, do you seriously believe Kabuto wouldnt take the upmost meassures with him specifically? Seeing as how even it seems that Kabuto worked personally on Madara's edos before summoning him.
> 
> *It would be incredibly idiotic to have a trump card that can just say "lulz Im free now because I want to".*



I'm surprised that you don't realize the uchihas have been doing this for a long time. When a uchiha is involved, that scenario is very likely.

Itachi is a very boring fighter.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

> The 5 kages escaped from danger, united theirs powers and fought back. Madara started to fight with full power and released the full form of Susano


Okay, so maybe it isn't as bad as the pictures make out. The kages are simply going toe-to-toe with Madara.

They may actually stand a chance.


----------



## riyuhou (May 30, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Dude its KABUTO'S TRUMP CARD, do you seriously believe Kabuto wouldnt take the upmost meassures with him specifically? Seeing as how even it seems that Kabuto worked personally on Madara's edos before summoning him.
> 
> It would be incredibly idiotic to have a trump card that can just say "lulz Im free now because I want to".



Well, that's true too...but Kabuto is about to be beaten by one of his "own pawn" so...

Plus, I don't see what kind of measure he could have taken. 
I mean, it would be like saying "well, I will play with fire, but I will take measure so the fire won't burn me..."

Like Itachi said, EVERY jutsu as his weakness, and knowing what we know,it's not  incoherent to thing that Madara should be abble to break free.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Okay, so maybe it isn't as bad as the pictures make out. The kages are simply going toe-to-toe with Madara.
> 
> They may actually stand a chance.



its just as bad as the pic makes it out.especially considering what the last page depicts.not to mention Madara breaking out of the pyramid sealing of garra which means they cannot seal him even if they had the chance.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 30, 2012)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Observation: Madara's "complete" Susanoo is similar in appearance to the two wall murals in the Uchiha meeting room.



saying

^You mean the figures on the walls on either side of the tablet?

I don't see the resemblance.


----------



## tnorbo (May 30, 2012)

I'm fucking loving madara's susano. it makes both itachi's and sasuke's look like glorified toys.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 30, 2012)

riyuhou said:


> Well, that's true too...but Kabuto is about to be beaten by one of his "own pawn" so...
> 
> Plus, I don't see what kind of measure he could have taken.
> I mean, it would be like saying "well, I will play with fire, but I will take measure so the fire won't burn me..."
> ...



Itachi was a VERY situational thing, even Itachi himself admitted it was luck. He even said "lets see what happens". If he had fought anyone bar Naruto he would be under Kabuto's control.

As for Madara as I said is different, Itachi was an edo tensei, and still it was fucking situational. However Madara is THE edo tensei, THE trump card. Kabuto should have obviously taken special meassures and explored every conceivable situation to avoid danger of breaking out. If he can break it out wont just be because lulz he wants to be free, it would be an extremelly situational think like Itachi. Or Tobi breaking him out.


----------



## Kankurette (May 30, 2012)

I can't help it if I find Itachi's fighting style utterly boring, jeez. Not everyone has to like him.

Also, bugger me, that's one big Susano'o. No wonder Madara needs Itachi to stop him. Kishimoto's pretty much written himself into a corner and it's going to take some major arse pulls on the part of the Kages to get out of this one.

I'm guessing that by cutting the fight short via Itachi, Kishimoto is hoping to wrap the manga up this year - say, by September?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> I can't help it if I find Itachi's fighting style utterly boring, jeez. Not everyone has to like him.


What I find to be the most appealing feature of Itachi is that he is mentally stimulating.



> Also, bugger me, that's one big Susano'o. No wonder Madara needs Itachi to stop him. Kishimoto's pretty much written himself into a corner and it's going to take some major arse pulls on the part of the Kages to get out of this one.


Yeah, it's going to be pretty difficult writing here. Although he does have Muu and rookies as wildcards here that can likely resolve this if given the chance.



Kankurette said:


> I'm guessing that by cutting the fight short via Itachi, Kishimoto is hoping to wrap the manga up this year - say, by September?


Nah, that's too short. Try next year. Or even the year after that should we get another plot-twist.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> I can't help it if I find Itachi's fighting style utterly boring, jeez. Not everyone has to like him.
> 
> Also, bugger me, that's one big Susano'o. No wonder Madara needs Itachi to stop him. Kishimoto's pretty much written himself into a corner and it's going to take some major arse pulls on the part of the Kages to get out of this one.
> 
> I'm guessing that by cutting the fight short via Itachi, Kishimoto is hoping to wrap the manga up this year - say, by September?



We get 50 chaps a year. No way is this ending in less than that.


----------



## Kankurette (May 30, 2012)

No fucking way is this manga going to continue until 2014, unless we get another timeskip. Can't see it somehow.

I'm just wondering where Kishi is going to go once Itachi's nerfed all the Edos. Then we'll cut to Naruto, Bee, KakaGai, Tobi and possibly the rookies. Naruto solos everyone, maybe Bee dies, somehow he fights the Sauce, becomes Kage, manga ends.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 30, 2012)

Shouldn't Madara be able to tell something's wrong with ET user since their connection? Or Muu for that matter?


----------



## tnorbo (May 30, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Shouldn't Madara be able to tell something's wrong with ET user since their connection? Or Muu for that matter?



he may just not give a darn


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> *So...what was the point of bringing all those old characters back if all the ones who haven't been sealed are just going to get nerfed by Itachi without even doing anything? *I don't get it. Dan hasn't even seen Tsunade and is in a box. Kakuzu's done fuck all. Chiyo's done fuck all. I might have missed others, I can't remember.



To have some footsoldiers in the army with a face and voice unlike all the Zetsu clones.

And that's pretty much it really, not all Edos were going to have their little plot shown. 

It was fan service.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 30, 2012)

Gunners said:


> What hope did the Juubi stand against him, with the Rinnegan he would be able to snack on his Bijudama.



I can't wait to see a Juubi bijuudaama being absorbed by Rikudou's preta.  Those flashbacks are gonna be sweet as hell, and the elder son, younger son flashbacks, the anticipation.  



First Tsurugi said:


> I want to see him at peace, free of hatred, and out of the reach of those who would want to do him harm.
> 
> And by that I mean I want him dead.



LMFAO.  When u read sarah's post, then urs in sequence, it's funny as hell.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 30, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> he may just not give a darn



He has his Edo existence at stake.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 30, 2012)

If Madara notice something is wrong is too late, it means ET is being deactivated.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

OOH! I GET IT!

The reason why the tag fell off in the last page is because the summoner is no more!

RIP Kabuto, I hardly knew ye.


----------



## bloodyhawk (May 30, 2012)

i still remember the good old day's when people thought madara's susano was already complete.


----------



## tnorbo (May 30, 2012)

"Sasuke says he can never forgive Konoha"

seems like its safe for me to become a susake fan again.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 30, 2012)

Trent said:


> To have some footsoldiers in the army with a face and voice unlike all the Zetsu clones.
> 
> And that's pretty much it really, not all Edos were going to have their little plot shown.
> 
> It was fan service.



More like a gigantic middle finger to the fans of those characters.

I'm still mad about what Kishi did to Sasori and Deidara, and pretty disappointed with Hanzou's performance after all the hype he got.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 30, 2012)

I agree, people if Madara gets revived in his original body he wont be immediatly as strong as his edo self. It is only with Juubi when he will be able to surpass his edo incarnation and rejuvenate himself.

He will possibly be a very old man, like a pimped up version of crippled Nagato.


----------



## tnorbo (May 30, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> He has his Edo existence at stake.



why should he care?

he probably figures even if he gets desummoned tobi will just bring him back him later.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 30, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> OOH! I GET IT!
> 
> The reason why the tag fell off in the last page is because the summoner is no more!
> 
> RIP Kabuto, I hardly knew ye.





It was one of Gaara's seal tags, not Kabuto's control talisman. Notice the sand in the same panel.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Shouldn't Madara be able to tell something's wrong with ET user since their connection? Or Muu for that matter?



Mu probably, Madara has not been in contact with Kabuto since he started having fun.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 30, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> why should he care?
> 
> he probably figures even if he gets desummoned tobi will just bring him back him later.



Will he? Tobi wasnt happy to see him around, and Kabuto suggested Tobi is taking things in his own hands.


----------



## Kankurette (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, the Hanzo thing was a let down - OK, so he poisoned Kankuro and co but seemed to be defeated too easily, given what we knew about him, and you'd think that if Kishimoto wanted to bring the fanservice, he'd give Zabuza and Haku way more time than they got.

Tobes was only pissed off because the presence of Madara destroyed the lie about him being Madara. He got over it, though.

Also, if Sasuke's still angry with Konoha, I wonder if Itachi's going to brainwash him - or will they have a duel, a rematch? Perhaps they'll talk things through?


----------



## riyuhou (May 30, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Itachi was a VERY situational thing, even Itachi himself admitted it was luck. He even said "lets see what happens". If he had fought anyone bar Naruto he would be under Kabuto's control.
> 
> As for Madara as I said is different, Itachi was an edo tensei, and still it was fucking situational. However Madara is THE edo tensei, THE trump card. Kabuto should have obviously taken special meassures and explored every conceivable situation to avoid danger of breaking out. If he can break it out wont just be because lulz he wants to be free, it would be an extremelly situational think like Itachi. Or Tobi breaking him out.



I'm not saying Kabuto did not thing about taking measure, that's what the fuda is for.

So maybe something so Madara won't be abble to use certaine Jutsu on himself like Rinne Tensei or His Kyubi control Jutsu.
That's a possibility, I don't deny it.

But you can't deny that Kabuto is becoming so arrogant, that he did some huge mistake using ET (letting Pain find his location, letting most of the tensei give intel to their opponent so they can be beaten...). and that him loosing control of some, if perfectly within the autor moral concerning people using Jutsu too powerful for them while becoming arrogant.

Itachi is a situational thing, but a lot of "situational" thing can happen when it comes to Uchiwa. He is not Itachi or Shikamaru, and obviously, he can't predict every situation wich could happen.
Hell, what if tobi decide to use Rinne Tensei on Madara ? Kabuto is as fucked as someone can be.

At least, it's weird that Madara does not AT LEAST TRY something like rinne tensei on him...


----------



## Seraphiel (May 30, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Will he? Tobi wasnt happy to see him around, and Kabuto suggested Tobi is taking things in his own hands.



Kabuto wanted to spread mistrust because he can't fight Tobi. Tobi already said he wants GRT used for his own sake which would be reviving Madara, Madara even confirmed it.


----------



## Mangateers (May 30, 2012)

Hey guys, we just released!
excessive magnificence for they're impure eyes to behold​​


----------



## shyakugaun (May 30, 2012)

*THE ULTIMATE EVIL DESCENDS*

WHO ELSEE CUMMED BUCKETS


----------



## Litho (May 30, 2012)

Of course there's suddenly  a more ultimate technique/version above the previous ultimate.

Fucking Uchiha.


----------



## momma bravo (May 30, 2012)

dunno, kind of a lame chapter for me.
i lmao'd at the parts i probably wasn't supposed to lmao to (ex., tsunade running around with two susanoo spears stuck in her), and i was disappointed with the extreme slow progress between the uchiha bros conversation.... yet again.

madara's susanoos were/looked hella boss though. i'm just tired of itachi _not _spilling the fucking beans and just telling the truth to sasuke in plain fucking english/japanese/what-have-you. 




tnorbo said:


> "Sasuke says he can never forgive Konoha"
> 
> *seems like its safe for me to become a susake fan again.*


 it'd be nice to finally see some carnage, but something tells me that something whack is about to happen to his character.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 30, 2012)

Madara just took the will of fire and pissed all over it. I love the design of his perfect Susanoo. The Tengu cloak and those things on the arms remind me of Sasuke's.


----------



## youngmiyn (May 30, 2012)

I Think Madara Is Stalling He Could Have Beaten The Kages By Now Link removed


----------



## Chuck (May 31, 2012)

of course Madara is stalling, he wants to have as much fun as possible, he did say he wanted a challenge


----------

